# USA Florida 2009



## Fischmäulchen (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Boardies!

Wer ist denn im Zeitraum 28. März - 25. April 2009 wie wir in Florida und wo genau?

Lieben Gruss
Fischmäulchen#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 209*

Der Thread muß natürlich "USA Florida 2009" lauten!


----------



## singer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 209*

Spring Break?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 209*



singer schrieb:


> spring break?



yes!#6


----------



## singer (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 209*

Ich fahre nach Cancun.


----------



## ThomasL (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 209*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Der Thread muß natürlich "USA Florida 2009" lauten!



Hallo Petra

Ich hab's mal korrigiert:m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@Thomas

Vielen Dank!

@Singer

Wo genau in Cancun bist du - diese Ecke nehmen wir uns schon soooo lange vor. Wie sieht es da mit dem Mieten eines Bootes aus und natürlich dem Angeln???


----------



## Roosterfish (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hallo Ihr Urlaubsanwärter,

wenn ich Cancun höre, denke ich an "Sailfish".
Boote einfach ergooglen. In Mexico sind die Charterpreise auch verhältnismäßig günstig. Baia California halte ich zum Angeln aber grundsätzlich für besser. Liegt ja auch grob in der Ecke.

Gruss

Roosterfish


----------



## Noob-Flyer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi,

ich treibe mich vom 9.3-25.3 in Florida rum. Bisher ist Angeln aber garnicht eingeplant, da ich der einzige Angler in der Gruppe bin.

Die Route wird von Miami über Ft.Lauderdale, Orlando, Daytona nach Panama City Beach gehen. Dort wird eine Woche Party angesagt sein und zurück geht es über Tampa, FT. Myers bis nach Key West.
Lohnt es sich um die Zeit hier und dort einen Wurf zu riskieren?
Welcher Angelshop ist einen Besuch wert? Im Moment schwebt mir ein Besuch des BassProShops in Ft.Lauderdale vor.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## singer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Also Cancun ist recht groß, da gibt es die Stadt mit der man als Tourist weniger zu tun hat. Stierkampf oder ähnliches mal ausgenommen. Und dann die Insel Cancun was eher ein 1km breite und 22km lange Zunge ist die im Halbkreis von einem Ende zum andere der Stadt reicht. Da auf der Insel sind 80% aller Hotels, Bars und Clubs. Ich persönlich fahre da nur zum feiern hin(da kann ich dir Geschichten erzählen) und habe dort bislang noch nicht geangelt. Betrunkene oder mit Restalkohol gehören einfach nicht auf ein Boot. Dennoch weiß ich das so ein Boot meist zwischen 500 und 700 Dollar für einen Tag kostet. Da können dann mehrer Personen angeln. Das meistens sehr gute Gerät wird dir gestellt. Normal muss man in Mexico eine Lizenz erwerben wenn man da fischen will. Man braucht keine Nachweise über Kenntnisse, ist nur für die Kasse des Umweltministers. Sehr häufig erledigen das die Leute im Hafen für einen wenn man ein Boot mietet. Alles ziemlich problemlos. Generell ist es dort lockerer als in Florida. So lange man es nicht übertreibt. Aber auch dann kann man es freundlich mit einigen Dollar wieder gut machen, weiß ich aus Erfahrung. Es sei den du triffst den falschen, da hast du echte Probleme. Anders als in Florida wird man zum Beispiel nicht sofort von der Polizei angemacht wenn man sich abends auf der Straße mit jemanden unterhält. usw.
Ich jedenfalls ziehe Cancun Florida vor. In Cancun hast du fast nur All Inclusiv Angebote und auch die Preise sind für ein Touristengebiet okay. Der Peso ist so schwach wie nie. Das Bier ist auch besser als das Amerikanische.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich treibe mich vom 9.3-25.3 in Florida rum. Bisher ist Angeln aber garnicht eingeplant, da ich der einzige Angler in der Gruppe bin.
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

den BassProShop in Ft. Lauderdale nicht zu besuchen wäre echt furchtbar (plane aber viel Zeit ein, da er riesig ist), in Ft. Myers empfehlen wir auch Sports Authority oder auf dem Weg nach Key West ein Stop in Islamorada im BassPro, in Marathon Boaters World und event. West Marine und ein Blick in den K-Mart lohnt sich immer. Du frägst auch, ob es sich lohnt um die Zeit hier und dort einen Wurf zu riskieren - aber ja doch! Da du mit einer Gruppe unterwegs bist, empfehle ich dir und deinen Freunden einen Trip mit der Marathon Lady. Macht auch Nichtanglern Spaß (wenn du hier mehr Angaben brauchst, dann sag Bescheid).


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@singer und @Roosterfish,

ich seh schon, wenn wir mal nach Mexiko gehen, dann haben wir gute Ansprechpartner hierfür!


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Bass Pro (egal welcher) ist ja wohl mal ein absulutes MUSS, wenn man schon mal einen in der Nähe hat...! Habe ich mir `08 auch gedacht! Aber vorsicht, kann saumäßig teuer werden...! 

Dieses Jahr mache ich leider eine USA-Pause, erst 2010 geht es dann wohl wieder rüber in die Gegend Georgia/Florida...! Da freu ich mich jetzt schon wieder drauf ey...!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Danke euch beiden.

Wie gut, dass mein Angelbudget dieses Jahr quasi schon aufgebraucht ist:q


----------



## drehteufel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Bass Pro (egal welcher) ist ja wohl mal ein absulutes MUSS, wenn man schon mal einen in der Nähe hat...! Habe ich mir `08 auch gedacht! Aber vorsicht, kann saumäßig teuer werden...!



Ohh, das klingt gut, weil ich im März für ein paar Wochen in Atlanta bin, wo es wohl auch einen Bass Pro-Shop gibt.:m


----------



## slowhand (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ohh, das klingt gut, weil ich im März für ein paar Wochen in Atlanta bin, wo es wohl auch einen Bass Pro-Shop gibt.:m



Ja, da gibt's auch einen Bass Pro, der liegt im Nord-Osten von Atlanta, genauer gesagt in Lawrenceville. Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, die Dinger sind riesig, da kann man locker einige Stunden verbringen und auch massig Dollar loswerden...
Hier einfach mal nach unten scrollen, da gibt's ein paar Bilder aus'm BP in Lawrenceville.


----------



## singer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Es gibt auch nicht nur Bass Pro. In jeder größeren Stadt genauso wie bei uns, gibt es mehrere gute Shops. Einfach sich mal vor Ort erkundigen. Bass Pro hat auch nicht überall die besten Preise. Selbst Internet Shops sind hier und da günstiger.


----------



## norge_klaus (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi Fischmäulchen,

besten Dank für den Tip zum Thema Charterboat ab Marathon. Wir sind leider erst ab dem zweiten Mai-Wochenende vor Ort. - laßt uns noch ein paar Fische drinn. 

Solltet Ihr noch GPS-Punkte für die Umgebung der 7-Miles-Bridge haben, sind diese herzlich willkommen. Wir wollten dort gern mal das Fischen am Boden der Riffe  mit Köderfisch probieren. 

Gruß

Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus


----------



## drehteufel (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



singer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch nicht nur Bass Pro. In jeder größeren Stadt genauso wie bei uns, gibt es mehrere gute Shops. Einfach sich mal vor Ort erkundigen. Bass Pro hat auch nicht überall die besten Preise. Selbst Internet Shops sind hier und da günstiger.



Das mit den Preisen mag stimmen, aber zu den Preisen hier in D wird vieles immer noch wesentlich günstiger sein.
Natürlich werde ich mich vor Ort umsehen, bin nicht böse, wenn ich noch weniger zahlen muss.


----------



## Volker2809 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Fischmäulchen,
> 
> besten Dank für den Tip zum Thema Charterboat ab Marathon. Wir sind leider erst ab dem zweiten Mai-Wochenende vor Ort. - laßt uns noch ein paar Fische drinn.
> 
> ...



Da wirst Du von Robert garantiert noch den ein oder anderen wertvollen Tip bekommen. Er kann Dir genau den Brückenpfeiler von der 7-Miles-Bridge sagen, wo Du Dich mit dem Boot platzieren solltest. #6 Das Riff liegt etwa 3 Bootsminuten entfernt und brachte uns im September viele schöne Grouper und so manchen brutalen Haibiss. Wir sind voraussichtlich wieder im September drüben. Diesmal mit stärkerem Gerät, um auch die größeren Fische zu bezwingen. #h


----------



## Noob-Flyer (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Gibt es denn in dem Bereich ein paar gute Uferangelstellen?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



singer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch nicht nur Bass Pro. In jeder größeren Stadt genauso wie bei uns, gibt es mehrere gute Shops. Einfach sich mal vor Ort erkundigen. Bass Pro hat auch nicht überall die besten Preise. Selbst Internet Shops sind hier und da günstiger.



Hi singer,

da gebe ich dir schon Recht - BassPro hat teils schon gesalzene Preise, jedoch auf einer großen Fläche ein riesiges Angebot und du kannst dir in aller Ruhe alles super ansehen. Es gibt entlang der Keys viele kleine Bait & Tackle Shops, jedoch wenn du mit deinen Freunden unterwegs bist, wirst du nicht so viel Zeit zum Bummeln finden, nicht wahr?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Fischmäulchen,
> 
> besten Dank für den Tip zum Thema Charterboat ab Marathon. Wir sind leider erst ab dem zweiten Mai-Wochenende vor Ort. - laßt uns noch ein paar Fische drinn.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wegen GPS-Punkte für die Umgebung muß ich dich an meinen Mann verweisen!:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn in dem Bereich ein paar gute Uferangelstellen?



Also die Einheimischen stehen z.B. direkt am Anfang der Seven-Miles-Bridge (nicht auf ihr, denn dies darf man nicht mehr).


----------



## Gunnar (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hallo Petra,

ich bin vom 21.04- 12.05.09 in Fort Myers. Haben dort für 3 Wochen ein Haus gemietet. Nicht direkt am Wasser, aber dafür sehr günstig über Beziehungen.
Angeln kommen natürlich auch mit. Da ich jetzt auch dem Fliegenfischen verfallen bin, gönne ich mir vieleicht ein Guiding auf Snook und Redfish.:m

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Noob-Flyer (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Einkaufen werde ich vor allem Schnur und vielleicht ein paar Köder. Da hat BassPro zwar nicht die besten Preise, aber es ist immer noch deutlich günstiger als hier.
Viel an Angelzeug werde ich definitiv nicht mitnehmen. 
Haben die Amis denn was für Reiseruten übrig? So könnte ich mir dann drüben eine kaufen und nur eine Spinnrolle von hier mitnehmen. Ich denke fürs Uferangeln sollte eine 4000er Rolle mit 20lbs Geflecht erstmal taugen oder?
Nur was für Köder soll ich benutzen?


----------



## Volker2809 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@Noob-Flyer: Reiseruten sind rar in Amiland. Es gibt bei Bass Pro zwei die mir bekannt sind. Die eine ist von Browning, Modell Safari und die andere von Albright (4-teilig). Ich würde Dir empfehlen die Rute hier zu kaufen (z.B. Shimano Beastmaster STC oder Exage STC oder Speedmaster STC). Die Speedmaster hab ich mir gekauft und kann sie absolut fürs leichte Spinnangeln in Florida empfehlen. Vom Steg aus allerdings würde ich nur noch mit schwererem Gerät angeln, da wir mit dem leichten Geschirr ziemlich alt aussahen. 4000er Rolle passt und 20 lbs ist auch ok, besser 30 lbs.


----------



## Volker2809 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Achso Ködermäßig würde ich Dir lebende Shrimps empfehlen. Damit kannst Du fast alles fangen. Die bekommst Du in jedem Tackleshop. Wenn Du eine Sauerstoffpumpe Dein eigen nennst, dann nimm sie mit. Für den Transport vom Baitshop zum Wasser zu empfehlen, da die Shrimps ansonsten schnell das zeitliche segnen. Bei den Shrimps gilt es noch zu beachten, dass Du sie beim Angeln ins Salzwasser stellst (mit dem Eimer). Solltest Du in Süßwasserkanälen angeln, dann natürlich nicht ins Wasser stellen, da sie sonst ebenfalls ruckzuck hinüber sind. Sie vertragen nur Salzwasser.


----------



## Nick_A (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Watt is denn hier los...da ist man mal ein paar Tage "offline" und hier wird wieder wie irre gepostet. :q



Gunnar schrieb:


> ich bin vom 21.04- 12.05.09 in Fort Myers. Haben dort für 3 Wochen ein Haus gemietet. Nicht direkt am Wasser, aber dafür sehr günstig über Beziehungen.



Hi Gunnar, #h

Terminplanung wie jedes Jahr ... knapp vorbei ist auch daneben ! 

Wünsche Euch bereits vorab dicke Fische und viel Erfolg beim Fliegenschubbsen  :q



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Einkaufen werde ich vor allem Schnur und vielleicht ein paar Köder. Da hat BassPro zwar nicht die besten Preise, aber es ist immer noch deutlich günstiger als hier.



Wie Petra bereits geschrieben hat...BP ist sicher nicht der günstigste Shop...dafür gibt es aber auch fast alles ! Und mit der "BP-Rabattkarte" gibt´s dann auch noch zwischen 2-4% Gutschriften die gleich beim nächsten Bezahlen wieder verrechnet werden kann.

Schnur (z.B. die gute, alte PowerPro) bekommst Du günstiger bei BoatersWorld KLICK MICH ... gibt´s in praktisch jeder mittelgroßen Stadt (teilweise sogar mehrere) ! Ist zwar nicht so groß wie BP, dafür ist z.B. die PowerPro ca. 10-15% billiger, YoZuri-Wobbler ca. 20% günstiger, Williamson-Speed-Jigs ebenfalls ca. 20% günstiger, etc.

Empfehlung....erstmal in den BoatersWorld reinschauen und dort die interessanten Dinge zulegen...und alles was dann noch fehlt im BP zulegen. :m



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Haben die Amis denn was für Reiseruten übrig? So könnte ich mir dann drüben eine kaufen und nur eine Spinnrolle von hier mitnehmen. Ich denke fürs Uferangeln sollte eine 4000er Rolle mit 20lbs Geflecht erstmal taugen oder?
> Nur was für Köder soll ich benutzen?



Kurzgeteilte Reiseruten in Amiland ?!?!?!?!? 

Frag mal bei den jeweiligen Shop-Mitarbeitern nach und die werden dann gaaaaaaanz große Glubschaugen |bigeyes machen 

--> Hak´s ab...entweder hier eine passende zulegen...ansonsten ist so etwas in Amiland nur in sehr wenigen Onlineshops (und selbst da extrem selten) verfügbar.

In den USA musst Du schon froh sein, wenn Du eine zweigeteilte Rute bekommst !!!

4000er-Rolle paßt zum Spinnfischen.

Für Naturköder (ganzer Pinfish, etc.), Schleppfischen, etc. würd ich 30lbs-Geschirr empfehlen mit einer guten Multi.

In manchen Situationen ist auch eine 300gr. WG-Rute mit bis zu 3m (eher aber kürzer!) ganz tauglich...insbesondere wenn Du etwas schwerere Köder mal weiter werfen willst (z.B. vom Ufer)....mit 30lbs-Tackle nicht immer ganz einfach  

Diese Rute (z.B. eine Penn Millenium Moby Jig) dann mit einer Penn Slammer 560 oder Tica-Taurus (mind. die 4000er-Größe) bestücken....und Spaß haben.

20lbs-Geflecht ist nach meiner Meinung auf den Keys nur tauglich für die Spinnrolle .... auf die Multis werd ich in Zukunft nur noch MIND. (!!!) 50lbs-Mono-Schnur oder ersatzweise mind. 65lbs-Geflochtene aufziehen. 

Zum Schleppen würden auch noch 30lbs-Geflochtene, besser noch 30lbs-Mono gehen (auf die "leichteren" Ruten). 

Top-Shot mit mind. 3m 80lbs-Mono-Vorfach ist übrigens bei fast allen Angelarten Pflicht !!!

Selbst beim "leichten" Spinnfischen tacker ich mind. 40lbs-Mono vorne dran...alles andere ist aufgrund scharfer Muscheln, Felsen, Korallen, "Zähnen" NICHT VERWENDBAR !

Zu Deiner Frage "welche Köder"...am Besten immer aktuell vor Ort die Angler oder in den Shops nachfragen...oder aber ein paar unserer Florida-Berichte in den letzten Jahren durchlesen 

Sehr empfehlenswert ist auch die Anschaffung des folgenden Buches:

Complete Book of Baits Rigs & Tackle (Paperback)....KLICK MICH

Hier bekommst Du eigentlich alle wichtigen Tips für den Start ! Absolute MUSS-ANSCHAFFUNG und NOTE 1 !!!! #6 #6


Sehr gut auch die anderen Bücher aus dieser Serie:

Bücher aus der Serie "Sportsman´s Best" (KLICK)

--> Die Bücher gibt es praktisch in jedem Angelshop !

Sodala...das sollte für den Start schonmal etwas weiterhelfen.

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Wir sind leider erst ab dem zweiten Mai-Wochenende vor Ort. - laßt uns noch ein paar Fische drinn.



:q :q :q

Mal schau´n ... nachdem die ersten Jahre ja meist etwas "mau" waren, wird es mittlerweile jedes Jahr besser :q

Nun gut...zwei/drei Fische werden wir für Dich noch drinnen lassen :q 




norge_klaus schrieb:


> Solltet Ihr noch GPS-Punkte für die Umgebung der 7-Miles-Bridge haben, sind diese herzlich willkommen.



Schreib ich dann in den Thread hier rein ! :m



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn in dem Bereich ein paar gute Uferangelstellen?



Petra hat oben ja bereits eine sehr beliebte Stelle aufgeschrieben...zusätzlich natürlich auch noch die "Vaca-Cut"-Brücke (gleich am Beginn von Marathon...direkt nach Key-Colony).

Fischen mußt Du hier aber unterhalb der Brücke...am Besten parken bei "Captain Hook´s" und 30m laufen  Nachts treiben sich da auch in den Schatten ordentlich viele Tarpons und andere Großfische rum....Angelgerät sollte dann allerdings von der GAAAAANZ DERBEN Art sein.

Also kein Spinnruten-Gelumpe, sondern am Besten mit MIND. 300gr WG...besser noch gleich mit der 30lbs-Standup-Kombi fischen.

--> Bremseinstellung:     Was das Teil hergibt....am Besten gleich zu machen, ansonsten wickeln sich die Teile gleich um die Brückenpfeiler ***LACH*** :q


Sehr schön ist sicher auch das Angeln im "Bahia Honda State-Park" ... ist ein paar Kilometer weiter runter (kurz nach Big Pine Key) .... da kann die Familie am Strand relaxen und die ins Wasser waten ein paar Fischen nachstellen. 

Wie gesagt...ist sicher sehr schön und auch zum Fliegenfischen geeignet...allerdings hab ich damals keinen Angler einen Fisch erfolgreich landen gesehen 


Bist Du eigentlich auf dem Norwegentreffen nächste Woche dabei ? --> Dann könnt ich Dir dort noch ein paar Tips geben.


@ Volker #h

schaun mr mal, ob Ihr dieses Jahr im September auch wieder so Glück habt wie wir gemeinsam im letzten Jahr  :m

Habt Ihr schon alles gebucht ?

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

huhu...

wir sind vom 3.4. bis 17.4. in key largo...

und wo genau seid ihr??????????????????????????


----------



## Nick_A (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Is ja unglaublich Guido....das sollte diesmal dann aber definitiv mit einem gemeinsamen "FL-Keys-AB-Meeting" klappen !!! :q #6

Unsere Destination auf den Keys ist -wie die letzten 6 Jahre - natürlich wieder Marathon ! 

Key Largo ist zwar nicht direkt um die Ecke (das dürften so etwa 50km sein ?) ... aber wir könnten uns ja z.B. einen gemeinsamen Trip von Islamorada aus antun  ... liegt auch etwa in der Mitte.

Habt Ihr auf Key Largo schon was fix gebucht (Hotel, Motel, Appartment) ?

Ein Boot werden wir uns für die Zeit natürlich auch wieder "zulegen" ...


----------



## guifri (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

also da sollten wir definitiv einen trip hinbekommen und mal sehen, was unsere bekannten so sagen (alles nichtangler) ...vielleicht können wir ein kleines barbecue in unserem bescheidenen feriendomzil organisieren...den angeltrip müssen wir defintiv machen!!!


http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p210215


----------



## Noob-Flyer (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Bist Du eigentlich auf dem Norwegentreffen nächste Woche dabei ? --> Dann könnt ich Dir dort noch ein paar Tips geben.



Leider nicht, das Treffen liegt auch immer zur falschen Zeit und das mit den Ruten habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Daher muss ich mir mal überlegen, ob ich dann überhaupt Angelgerät mitnehme.

Weißt du wie es bei BoatersWorld mit Tuffline und Seaguar Flurocarbon aussieht? Die 2 waren ganz oben auf meiner Einkaufsliste.


----------



## norge_klaus (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi Florida-Fahrer !

Ist schon erstaunlich wie viele Boardies sich in dieser Ecke rumtreiben. Habe jetzt auch endlich ein Boot bei Captainhooks.com gebucht.  Damit kann uns maximal noch das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## singer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Florida-Fahrer !
> 
> Ist schon erstaunlich wie viele Boardies sich in dieser Ecke rumtreiben.


Stimmt man müsste sich ein Erkennungssignal einfallen lassen. Vielleicht ein rotes Einstecktuch in der rechten Hemdtasche. Dann weiß man gleich, Boardie!


----------



## Volker2809 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Weißt du wie es bei BoatersWorld mit Tuffline und Seaguar Flurocarbon aussieht? Die 2 waren ganz oben auf meiner Einkaufsliste.



Die Schnüre bekommst Du auf alle Fälle im Boaters World. Ich würde mir allerdings statt der Tuf Line die Power Pro mitnehmen. Kostet zwar ein paar Dollar mehr, aber ich fand, dass die Power Pro nicht so stark aufquilt. Vielleicht auch nur Einbildung. #c
Gute Alternative aus meiner Sicht ist auch die Spiderwire. Liegt preislich in der gleichen Liga.


----------



## Volker2809 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> @ Volker #h
> 
> schaun mr mal, ob Ihr dieses Jahr im September auch wieder so Glück habt wie wir gemeinsam im letzten Jahr  :m
> 
> ...



Wir sind noch in Planung. Zeitraum haben wir schon gefixt. Es wird wieder September/Oktober werden. Allerdings sind wir noch am überlegen, ob wir nicht mal ein anderes Ziel ansteuern. Auf der Liste stehen z.B. die Bahamas und Mexiko. Wobei die Vorteile von Florida im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis überwiegen.


----------



## singer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Wobei die Vorteile von Florida im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis überwiegen.


Wie äußert sich das?


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Ich mag einfach die Tuffline, die hat mich bisher noch nie enttäuscht. Das Vertrauen in sein Angelgerät ist ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig.

Würde sowas für ein bisschen Uferangeln taugen:
http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/rut...dition-im-12-71-north-seawaver-travel-175.htm


----------



## Nick_A (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> ...vielleicht können wir ein kleines barbecue in unserem bescheidenen feriendomzil organisieren...den angeltrip müssen wir defintiv machen!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p210215



Bescheidenes Feriendomizil ?? Ich würde sagen, daß das Teilchen Upper-Class ist !! :m #6

Mit wievielen Personen habt Ihr Euer Home gemietet ?

BBQ und Trip bekommen wir hin !


----------



## Nick_A (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch endlich ein Boot bei Captainhooks.com gebucht.  Damit kann uns maximal noch das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.



Sehr gute Wahl mit Capt. Hooks ! Welches Boot habt Ihr denn ausgewählt (Länge + PS) ?

Sollte es mal etwas windiger sein, dann könnt ihr ja auch inshore fahren ! :m


----------



## Nick_A (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Würde sowas für ein bisschen Uferangeln taugen:
> http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/rut...dition-im-12-71-north-seawaver-travel-175.htm



Sieht von den Angaben her schon ganz tauglich aus. Für leichte Köder wie Shrimps wuerd ich noch eine etwas leichtere Rute bis ca. 50-70gr mitnehmen ! 

so extrem viel geben sich die Tuff und die PP nicht... Geschmacksfrage und eine Frage,ob einem der ca. 40 Prozent-Aufschlag das Wert ist


----------



## norge_klaus (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi Nick,

habe das Cobia mit 20 ft. & 115 hp gebucht. Ist für zwei Personen sicher völlig ausreichend.  Will ja keine Rennen fahren !

Tight lines

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Nick_A (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Das 20ft Cobia ist voll i.O. ! Nur der Motor ist mit 115 PS bei stärkerem Seegang insb. bei vollem Baitwell etwas schwächlich...da kommt er nicht so schnell in die Gleitphase, der 140er ist da etwas "entspannter".

--> Gilt aber nur bei größeren Wellen...ansonsten ist das Cobia nämlich ne kl. Rennsemmel (läuft auch mit dem 115ER yamaha über 30 Meilen)!

Insgesammt...ihr werdet mit dem Boot definitiv zufrieden sein ! :m


----------



## Volker2809 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



singer schrieb:


> Wie äußert sich das?



Die Flugkosten sind günstiger und die Einkaufsmöglichkeiten besser (Bass Pro |supergri). Außerdem ist die Ausweichmöglichkeit bei einem Hurrikan größer (Reisezeit September/Oktober).


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi all,

also unser Flug hat diesmal 413,94 € gekostet. Man muss flexibel bei der Suche und der Buchung sein, dann läßt sich so ein Schnäppchen immer finden. Leider haben wir diesmal keinen Direktflug (über Madrid).
Die Bahamas haben leider ihren Preis - aber bestimmt auch eine sehr interessante Destination.

@Guido
Mensch, es wird doch nicht endlich einmal funktionieren!!!!! Freu mich schon auf einen gemeinsamen Fishing-Trip.

@Gunnar 
Fort Myers ist leider ca. 400 km entfernt. Schade!

@Norge_Klaus 
Da habt ihr ganz bestimmt ein tolles Boot von Captain Hooks - Wind ist immer eine Glückssache, aber es gibt trotzdem gute Fangstellen wenn das Wetter nicht so mitspielt.


----------



## guifri (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Bescheidenes Feriendomizil ?? Ich würde sagen, daß das Teilchen Upper-Class ist !! :m #6
> 
> Mit wievielen Personen habt Ihr Euer Home gemietet ?
> 
> BBQ und Trip bekommen wir hin !



mit 6 mit der option dass noch ein befreundetes päärchen dazu kommt...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hallo Guifri,

Rob hat mir die Fotos von eurer bescheidenen Hütte gezeigt - da läßt sich´s leben! Wieviele von den Mitreisenden angeln?


----------



## Nick_A (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Wieviele von den Mitreisenden angeln?



...bzw. wieviele von den Mitreisenden hätten denn ggf. Lust mal einen Trip mitzumachen ? 

Da würde sich ja ggf. zuerst ein "günstiger Trip" mit ´nem Partyboat (ca. US$ 40) anbieten [z.B. mit denen hier KLICK]...und wenn wir die "Jungs und Mädels" dann angefixt haben, könnte man einen "Profess. Trip" machen.


Hier [Klick mich] ist ein Überblick über alle Fishing-Charter-Unternehmen welche Islamorada starten...zusätzlich auch noch aktuellste Tips, Fangreports, etc . :l #6

Detaillierter Überblick....[KLICK]

Während unserem Aufenthalt (April) sieht es ja mit allen Fischarten sehr gut aus (siehe hier KLICK).


*Aaaaah...wenn ich das so sehe, möchte ich am Liebsten gleich los !:q*


----------



## guifri (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Von ALLEN Mitreisenden bin ich der EINZIGE Angler...

also mal überwiegend Familienurlaub ist angesagt..

Aber: Ich bekomme bestimmt einen Tag frei für nen professionellen Angeltrip und würde das auch bevorzugen...

Was meint ihr? Mahi Mahi würde ich ja gerne mal drauf angeln, Sailfish wenn da und einer erneuten guided Tarpontour würde ich auch freudig entgegen sehen auch wenn mir das Gefühl in den Armen nach dem Drill immer noch sehr präsent ist.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Upps.... Mahi Mahi, Sailfish oder eine Tarpontour von Islamorada aus für drei Personen, kann ganz schön teuer werden bzw. bin mir gar nicht sicher ob sich dies so leicht organisieren läßt. Da du in Key Largo sitzt und wir in Marathon dürfte ein spontaner Einsatz auch fragwürdig sein. Die Guides rufen kurzfristig an, um dann für den nächsten Tag Bescheid zu geben. Rob was meinst du dazu?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

*h*a*p*p*y*  *b*i*r*t*h*d*a*y*  *r*o*b*


----------



## Nick_A (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> *h*a*p*p*y*  *b*i*r*t*h*d*a*y*  *r*o*b*



Merci beaucoup :l ...ist aber (zum Glück) auch schon wieder vorbei


----------



## guifri (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Nachträglich Happy Birthday, Rob....

Ne schöne Angeltour lässt sich bestimmt planen. 

Petra: Sche..ß auf´s Geld...ist eh bald nichts mehr wert...Müsstest Du aus Deiner Branche doch wissen :g

Ich kenne das von den Guides in Ft. Myers, dass die Reservierungen lange im voraus annehmen. Falls das in Islamorada nicht geht (Die Entfernung ist für mich kein großes Thema), können wir uns gerne auch für nen Tag die Bootscharter teilen und Rob macht den Guide. Alles kein Problem.

Ich müsste halt vorher ein bisschen planen, damit ich meine mitreisenden nicht vor Ort mit meinen Plänen auf den Sack gehe sondern dass ich vorher abspreche, dass ich mich nen Tag ausklinke.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... was wir auf jeden Fall machen Guifri ist TelNr austauschen bzw. wir werden dir unsere Nummer in Marathon geben (you know - Free Local Calls #6 ).

Sche..ß auf´s Geld...ist eh bald nichts mehr wert... Was sind das nur für Töne? Wir legen es jedes Jahr erfolgreich in USA Trips an :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von den Guides in Ft. Myers, dass die Reservierungen lange im voraus annehmen. Falls das in Islamorada nicht geht (Die Entfernung ist für mich kein großes Thema), können wir uns gerne auch für nen Tag die Bootscharter teilen und Rob macht den Guide. Alles kein Problem.



... genau das hat Rob auch schon gesagt. Trotzdem ist es nicht so einfach fix zu planen, da hin und wieder |uhoh: der Wind einen Strich durch die Rechnung zieht!


----------



## guifri (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi Petra,

so meine ich das ja auch mit dem Geld.

Ich finde, das hat immer eine super Verzinsung, weil ich hinterher immer noch gut vom Urlaub zehre 

Unabhängig von Wind und Wetter könnten wir ja trotzdem mal eine Tour ins Auge fassen und zumindest schon mal eingrenzen, was wir machen wollen;

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine offshore-Tour, weil inshore bekommt man ja (zumindest ihr mit den bereits erworbenen ortskenntnissen) ganz gut alleine hin:

Meine Zielfische wären (wenn geeignet): Sailfish und Dolphin.

Dann könnte man ja vorher schon mal reservieren und wenn das Wetetr nicht mitspielt, wird der Capt´n ja nen Ausweichtermin anbieten.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Sailfish, das wäre mein Traum! Dolphin (Mahi-Mahi) war schon ein irres Erlebnis.


----------



## guifri (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Sailfish, das wäre mein Traum! Dolphin (Mahi-Mahi) war schon ein irres Erlebnis.



Und nun? Gehen wir das Projekt an?

Robert, sag doch auch mal was...Soll ich ein paar Captn´s googlen und Anfragen starten?


----------



## Lajares (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hallo Florida-AB-Boardies, 
ich reise mit meiner Holden am 18.04. an.
Wir sind die ersten Tage in Key West, dann ein paar Tage auf der Islamorada (Auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von mir, will mir ja "the worlds fishing capital" und den BS-Shop nicht entgehen lassen). Die letzten Tage verbringen wir in Miami.
Insgesamt 2 Wochen.

Da das unser erster USA- und erster Florida- Trip ist hab ich natürlich tausend Fragen. Ich beschränk mich aber auf die anglerischen.

Wichtigste Frage: Wo bekomm ich die Permit her? Ich will mich nicht auf Fishing-Piers beschränken, sondern wo Wasser ist meiner Rute auswerfen können/dürfen. 

What to bring? Gibts sowas wie ein Allround-Reise-Tackle mit dem man sich die Zeit am Wasser vertreiben kann? (z.B. ne 2,70m Hechtspinnrute mit passender Rolle?) Oder muss/sollte man von Brandungsrute über Spinnausrüstung bis Standup-Tackle alles bei haben?

Wer ist von 19. - 29.04. in Key West bzw. auf der Islamorada (27.-29.) unterwegs? Vielleicht könnte man ja einen Fisch-Trip organisieren.

Gruß Lajares


----------



## guifri (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@ Lajares

Kommt jetzt echt drauf an, wieviel Zeit Du dort zum Angeln investieren willst und kannst.

Was für´s angeln zwischendurch auf Piers und Stränden immer gut ist, ist eine Reisespinnrute, wie z.B. die Shimano Speedmaster (die bis 60 g WG) und ne 4000er gute Spinnrolle mit 15lbs geflochtener Schnur.

Kleinzeugs was Du so brauchst, für Naturköder oder Spinnangeln am Besten drüben kaufen. Bekommst tackle an jeder Ecke, ebenso die Permit. Vielleicht kann man die auch online kaufen, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Bekommst die license aber in nahezu jedem Angelshop.

Mit mehr als einer Rute kannst Du vom Ufer aus eh meist vergessen. Du kannst jederzeit mit einem schweren Biss rechnen. Und wenn der dann an der 2. Rute kommt während du gerade an der ersten drillst, dann kann  es gut sein, dass entweder die Rute Nr. 2 im Wasser landet oder Du keine Schnur mehr auf der Rolle hast oder Du ein paar neue Feinde hast, weil Fisch Nr. 2 fröhlich durch sämtliche Schnüre der Angelnachbarn zieht und weitere Nettigkeiten können passieren....


Letztes Jahr wäre so fast meine Saltiga beim ersten Einsatz im Wasser gelandet...Nur ein Reflex hat Schlimmeres verhindert... Rute und Rolle waren schon in der Luft.......Seitdem hatte ich, wenn die schwere Rute noch zum Einsatz kam, immer ein Seil drum gebunden und an der Pier festgemacht!!!!

Die leichte Rute IMMER in der Hand halten, solange noch ein Köder im Wasser ist. Die Vehemenz der BIsse ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich.



Das schwere Zeug würde ich beim ersten Mal  nicht mitschleppen, wenn du deepsea-fishing oder so was machen willst, empfiehlt sich bei Ortsunkenntnis eh ein Guide, der das Tackle dann an Bord hat.

Das 1. Mal Florida ist eh schon spannend genug, da kann man sich gar nicht wirklich drauf vorbereiten. Das muss man sehen, riechen, fühlen....Und das ist mein voller Ernst. Ich erkenne Florida inzwischen am Geruch....


----------



## Lajares (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Danke für die Antwort. 
Ich hoffe ich werde die eine oder andere Stunde zum Fischen abzweigen können. Wie du schon schreibst werden es vermutlich ausreichend Eindrücke sein um nicht ständig ans Fischen zu denken. Aber ganz ohne geht auch nicht.

Da ich hier jetzt schon gelesen habe das "Reiseruten" wohl eher schwer zu bekommen sind in den USA werd ich wohl eine kleine Reisespinnrute mitnehmen. 
Kleinteile werd ich vor Ort besorgen, bin eher Richtung Spinnfischen orientiert den Richtung Live-Bait etc. Aber so einen Shrimp häng ich dann zur Not auch an die Spinnrute.

Evtl. wollte ich noch in die Flats mit Guide zum Fliegenfischen auf Bonefish, Tarpon und Permit oder was halt beißt. Da werde ich aber dann die Geräte des Guides in Anspruch nehmen.

Gruß Lajares


----------



## YakuzaInk (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

hi leute...
hab jetzt hier den ganzen thread durchgelesen und muss feststellen das ich extremes fernweh hab =)
das hört sich alles sehr toll an!
schade das ihr bis jetzt noch keine bilder gepostet habt..! *daswarnwinkmimzaunpfahl* ;-)

ich glaube ich werde florida auf meine to-do liste packen =)


----------



## guifri (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> hi leute...
> hab jetzt hier den ganzen thread durchgelesen und muss feststellen das ich extremes fernweh hab =)
> das hört sich alles sehr toll an!
> schade das ihr bis jetzt noch keine bilder gepostet habt..! *daswarnwinkmimzaunpfahl* ;-)
> ...



nutz mal die suchfunktion florida...da findest du etliche threads mit bildern...jetzt geht´s ja um unsere künftigen aufenthalte....da geht das noch nicht mit den bildern


----------



## Volker2809 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> hi leute...
> hab jetzt hier den ganzen thread durchgelesen und muss feststellen das ich extremes fernweh hab =)
> das hört sich alles sehr toll an!
> schade das ihr bis jetzt noch keine bilder gepostet habt..! *daswarnwinkmimzaunpfahl* ;-)
> ...



Hier nochmal ein Link mit Live-Bericht von unserem letzten Urlaub im September 2008. 

http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=1288

Wie Guifri schon richtig schrieb: In die Suchfunktion "Florida" eingeben und Du findest noch einige Reiseberichte mit Fotos. 



Nochmal zum Tackle: Ich stimme auch hier Guifri vollkommen zu. Eine Reisespinnrute wie die Speedmaster (meine hat 15-40 Gramm) und ne 4000er Rolle mit Geflochtener (ich hatte 30 lbs drauf) deckt schon einiges fürs Uferangeln ab. 
Allerdings hatten wir so viele brachiale Bisse und konnten viele Fische nicht mit dem leichten Gerät an Landen bringen. Ich würde zukünftig wesentlich stärkeres Gerät einsetzen. So hatten wir letztlich 30 lbs-Ruten und Multirollen der 30 lbs-Klasse (z.B. Avet LX und Shimano TLD 2-Gang) im Einsatz. Diese waren mit 65 lbs-Power Pro bespult. Damit fühlten wir uns wesentlich sicherer. Nächstes mal würde ich dann fürs Bootsangeln eine 50 lbs-Rute von Zuhause mitnehmen. Gerade bei den Groupern empfiehlt sich eine so schwere Rute, da sie sich schnell in Felsvorsprünge festsetzen und dann kaum noch freizubekommen sind. Du findest in dem o.a. Link ein kleines Video, das zeigt, dass selbst bei geschlossener Bremse der Shimano TLD die Fische teilweise nicht zu halten waren und man schaut nur verzweifelt auf die Rolle wie die Schnur runtergerissen wird. #d


----------



## Volker2809 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hier der Link zu dem erwähnten Video

http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum_Bilder/Florida/Video/CIMG0269.MOV

Man sieht Frank die Verzweiflung an! 

Die Ladezeit dauert ein bisschen.


----------



## YakuzaInk (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

hi 
danke für den link!!!!
Die bilder sind hammer...!
Tolle umgebung und tolle fische *träum*
das video werde ich mir morgen mal angucken.... dazu hab ich jetzt leider keine zeit mehr
sowas sollte man auf jedenfall einmal im leben erlebt haben...!


----------



## YakuzaInk (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

also das video klappt leider nicht =(


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

*Hier mal ein paar Links zu unseren "alten" Berichten:*

Bericht Sept./Oktober 2008...sehr schöne Fänge
Bericht März/April 2008...sehr mäßige Fänge
Bericht März/April 2007..gute Fänge
Bericht März/April 2006...passable 
Bericht April/Mai 2005...ging so
Bericht Mai 2004...war schön aber anstrengend/schwierig 


Einen seeeeeehr guten, interessanten und sehr erfolgreichen Trip könnt Ihr hier lesen (von AB-Member Tiffy) :m #6

Klick mich schnell zum Bootsangler USA 2004-Bericht von Tiffy .... erstklassig !

Sodala...dann habt Ihr jetzt genug Lesestoff/Fangberichte bis Anfang April  :q


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> also das video klappt leider nicht =(



Das klappt schon...sind allerdings 25,8 MB zum Download ! 

Downloaden und dann z.B. mit Winamp laufen lassen !

Das war aber ein schöner Run bei Franky...nicht wirklich zu stoppen gewesen, das Fischlein !!!  :q***LOL***

Hier übrigens noch der Link zum unserem gemeinsamen (tollen und sehr erfolgreichen) Dolphin-Trip (Video ebenfalls von Volker :m #6) .... Junge, Junge....die Teile waren wirklich in Beisslaune !!!!!!!! Köder reinwerfen, 3 sek warten...zuschauen können wie die Mahi-Mahis den Köder nehmen, Anhieb ... und DRILLSPASS am laufenden Band !!! Alle Teilchen zwischen ca. 7 und 14 Pfund #6 #6

KLICK MICH .... hier geht´s ganz schnell zum YouTube-Video ! 

Aaaah....watt freu ich mich auf die Teilchen !


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> Und nun? Gehen wir das Projekt an?
> 
> Robert, sag doch auch mal was...Soll ich ein paar Captn´s googlen und Anfragen starten?



Hi Guido, #h

hab Dir heute abend auf Deinen AB gesprochen....telefonieren wir morgen mal (melde mich...muss auch irgendwie meine 250 Inklusivminuten wegbekommen :q)

Datt bekommen wir schon hin mit dem Trip ! 

Viel googlen mußte nach den Charter-Nasen ja nicht...steht doch alles hier (Kopie von vorne):

Hier [Klick mich] ist ein Überblick über alle Fishing-Charter-Unternehmen welche Islamorada starten...zusätzlich auch noch aktuellste Tips, Fangreports, etc . :l #6

Detaillierter Überblick der Charterunternehmen, welche von Islamorada starten....[KLICK]

Start von Islamorada aus wäre nicht schlecht...und dann direkt zum Islamorada Hump (Erhöhungen mitten im Tiefen Wasser vor Islamorada) !!! Gute Chancen auf Blackfin-Tunas ... und auf dem Weg dorthin vielleicht noch ein paar Weedlines abschleppen auf Bull-Dolphin und Sails ! :q :m

Vielleicht findest Du per iNet-Recherche aber raus, welcher Captain auf welchem Boot besonders gut/erfolgreich ist !


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hier noch ein schönes Video mit dem gleichen Charter-Unternehmen (Main Attraction) ... sehr gute Jungs ! KLICK MICH zum Sailfish-Fang

Noch ein´s (Offshore-Fishing) ...KLICK

Hier noch ein Video zum Deep-Sea-Fishing beim gleichen Charter ...KLICK

Die halten übrigens auch den aktuell gültigen Florida-Sailfish-Rekord !

Ach...bevor ich noch mehr einzelne Videos von der Main Attraction reinstellen ... hier geht´s zur Gesamtübersicht der YouTube-Videos von denen (haben sich wohl selbst erst im Januar 09 in YouTube angemeldet und gleich 9 Videos reingestellt! :m

--> Top-Charter-Boote (die haben 4 Stück in verschiedenen Preiskategorien...aber alle leider nicht wirklich billig  ) ... hier geht´s zur Homepage KLICK



*Uuuuups...ich seh grad, daß die die Preise massiv (!!!!) gesenkt haben ! Liegt vermutlich an den sehr stark gesunkenen Spritkosten und u.U. auch an der aktuellen Finanzmarkt-Krise...ggf. zu wenig Kunden !

Wir haben im Oktober 2008  US$ 1.250 + US$ 250 Tips (ca. 20 % sind üblich!) gezahlt ! Jetzt liegt der Preis für die Main Attraction II 42' Morgan bei US$ 895 für die Tagescharter ! Das sind glatt 30% geringere Kosten !!!!* |bigeyes|jump::z


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Sodala...und hier noch ein TOP-TIP der einem das Angeln auf den FL-Keys wesentlich näher bringt !


--> Hier geht´s zur dortigen (wöchentlichen) und kostenlosen weekly fisherman-Zeitung ! #6 #6

*Erstklassige Fangberichte (Fishing Reports) von den Destinationen/Inseln Key Largo, Islamorada, Marathon und Key West ... Tips und aktuelle Infos was gerade vor Ort gefangen wird, Tide Tables, etc ! EIN ABSOLUTES MUSS !!!*


--> Also immer schön wöchentlich die aktuelle Version als PDF runterladen !!!

Sodala...das war´s jetzt aber für heute !


----------



## Nick_A (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Ok, ok....das hier muss noch rein:

Getting attacked by a swordfish

Marlin Jumps in a Boat to Kill a Skinny Man ...was für ein Geschrei an Bord ! 

Blue Marlin impales woman's breast implant

thefishingshow GIANT BLACK MARLIN ATTACKED BY MONSTER SHARKS

Tja...da fragt man sich, ob man wirklich so ein Fischlein fangen will ! ***LACH*** :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... Mensch ich hab ganz schwitzige Hände und der Sabber läuft am Kinn entlang! Dieses Sailfish-Video - ein Hammer! Genau 30 Tage noch und dann WOW wir kommen.


----------



## Sockeye (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

So, nachdem der Robert mich so gut berät, gibts hier die Retourkutsche...|supergri

Alle Seekarten von Miami bis Key West im netten Bundle für Roberts zukünftigen Magellan Triton 2000

Einfach entpacken und auf eine SD Karte in das Verzeichnis MAP_DATA kopieren. SD Karte in den Triton und loslegen...

http://maps4me.pipapo.org/sFlorida.htm

|supergri#h
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... Mistkerl! Alex du kannst es einfach nicht lassen, oder????? :-( Jetzt hab ich es in Berlin auf dem Norgetreffen sooooo schön verhindern können, dass Rob wieder einkauft wie ein Wilder! Jetzt nimmst du diesen Weg meinen Göttergatten zu umgarnen. Hey Langer .... ich kündige dir meine Freundschaft!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hallo Alex .....


----------



## Nick_A (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Maus, Du hast ja sooooo Recht !!! Gaaaaaanz doll verspochen ... ich kauf soooo ein blödes Teil nicht ! #d

Würde ich nieeee tun...ich will ja auch das 2000er  :q:q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Upps... du meintest ja dieses Ding GPS Outdoor/Marine Triton 2000 Europa 2,7 Bildschirm Touchscreen


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

*No, never, nada, gar nie nicht!*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

OK, dann bestelle ich mir bei Nick die Avet T-RX 50W


----------



## Nick_A (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Sockeye schrieb:


> So, nachdem der Robert mich so gut berät, gibts hier die Retourkutsche...|supergri
> 
> Alle Seekarten von Miami bis Key West im netten Bundle für Roberts zukünftigen Magellan Triton 2000
> 
> ...



Merci, Alex...die Datei wird dann perfekt auf mein neues Teilchen passen ! :m #6


----------



## Nick_A (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> OK, dann bestelle ich mir bei Nick die Avet T-RX 50W



Sehr gute Wahl !!! :m

Dann kann ich mich ja gleich an die Suche nach dem dazu passenden 80-130lbs-Stecken machen !! :q:vik:


----------



## Sockeye (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@Robert..
ach, ja...hätt ich beinahe vergessen.

hier http://www.tritonforum.com/Files/MVP_152.exe gibts die Kostenlose Software für den PC, wo man die Karten laden kann und später mal den T2000 anschliessen kann...

@säuerliches Fischmäulchen
Nachdem DU in Berlin Roberts Kauflust auf MEIN Portmonnaie gelenkt hast und ich mich aufgeopfert habe das dieser Tackle-o-holic mit einer 0€ Nummer da raus gekommen ist...kündigst du mir die Freundschaft...|motz:

VG
Alex


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@Alex
 Ich schmeiss mich wech!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@Guifri

Hallo was macht die Planung für unseren Fishing Trip? Wie sieht es eigentlich auf Key Largo mit solchen Touren aus? Was steckt denn an Fishing Tackle alles in deinem Gepäck?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

http://www.tarponadventure.com.


----------



## Lajares (2. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

So - Reiserute ist organisiert, Rolle neu bespult - Jetzt muss ich aber nochmals echt doof fragen: Angenommen ich stell mich irgendwo auf den Keys am Strand hin zum Spinnfischen, mit was muss ich den rechnen? So fischtechnisch?

Und welche Köder sind zum Spinnen wohl die geeignetsten?
Was ist z.B. mit diesen Berkley Saltwater Gulp Garnelen oder sowas? Oder doch eher normale Salzwasser-Wobbler?

Grüße Lajares


----------



## rauber83 (2. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Lajares schrieb:


> So - Reiserute ist organisiert, Rolle neu bespult - Jetzt muss ich aber nochmals echt doof fragen: Angenommen ich stell mich irgendwo auf den Keys am Strand hin zum Spinnfischen, mit was muss ich den rechnen? So fischtechnisch?
> 
> Und welche Köder sind zum Spinnen wohl die geeignetsten?
> Was ist z.B. mit diesen Berkley Saltwater Gulp Garnelen oder sowas? Oder doch eher normale Salzwasser-Wobbler?
> ...


 
naja strand ist ja auf den key bekannlich schwer zu finden..... zwischen den mangroven gibts black bzw mangrove snapper. sonst kleine barrakudas geistern auch oft in ufernähe rum. von den brücken oder fast besser unter einigen brücken kannst du ohne probleme tarpons vom ufer aus fangen. nix so grosses aber spass machts trotzdem. also nur so ein tipp. die erste brücke wenn du nach marathon fährst ist sehr sehr gut. da ist ne kleine marina/bait shop auf der linken seite. 
köder würd ich dir auf tarpon lebenden pinfish empfehlen. und dann warten bis du welche rollen siehst und direkt anwerfen. sonst snapper kannst immer gut mit den gulp shrimp fangen wobei die bekanntlich sehr sehr scheu sind. barrakudas mit was auch immer du willst, solange es glitzert.


----------



## Volker2809 (2. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Persönliche Erfahrung mit den Mangrove Snapper: Du musst den Köder so nah wie möglich an den Mangroven platzieren, was auch schnell man zu Abrissen führen kann. Besser fand ich auch hier lebende Shrimps an einer Pose direkt vor die Mangroven positioniert. Dann aber Bremse voll zu, damit die Fische nicht in die Mangroven flüchten können. 

Leider ist mein Film etwas verschwommen, aber ich denke man kann sehen wie nah man vor die Mangroven werfen muss:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3873923/Mangrove_Snapper


----------



## norge_klaus (2. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

#v#v#v#v#v#v#v
Heute kam endlich die Bestätigung von Lynn (Capt. Hook's). Wir 
können unser Böötchen am 16.05. ab 8 a.m. in Empfang nehmen und dann geht's ab den Fischen entgegen.........#6

Thight lines !!!!

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



rauber83 schrieb:


> naja strand ist ja auf den key bekannlich schwer zu finden..... von den brücken oder fast besser unter einigen brücken kannst du ohne probleme tarpons vom ufer aus fangen..... .



Sorry, aber da stimme ich nicht ganz zu, denn es gibt sehr wohl Strandabschnitte, wo du am WE alle Einheimischen siehst. Gleich nach Islamorada (Sankt Anna Bucht) gibt es einen ziemlich langen Strandabschnitt, wo du auch Angeln kannst.

Dann zu den erwähnten Brücken (da gebe ich dir vollends Recht!!!) macht riesigen Spass (siehe unseren Tarponbeitrag vom vorletzten Jahr, die besagte Brücke "Toms Harbor Channel " mit dem TARPON-Erlebnis, findet Lajares unter http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96738&page=6 ). 
Dein Tip (die erste brücke wenn du nach marathon fährst) ist genau die bei Captain Hooks. Nur Vorsicht dort - nie mit den Füßen ins Wasser, dort tummeln sich liebendgerne fette Haie.

Als Köder würde ich auch Pinfish und Shrimps, frozen Bait (ganze Squids), Kunstköder (Gummi-Shrimp oder Gummifischlis mit leichten Jig von ca. 5gr.) empfehlen. Einfach ausprobieren - ehrlich gesagt konnte ich mir nie einen Reim darauf machen, wann was und warum gerade super war :vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> #v#v#v#v#v#v#v
> Heute kam endlich die Bestätigung von Lynn (Capt. Hook's). Wir
> können unser Böötchen am 16.05. ab 8 a.m. in Empfang nehmen und dann geht's ab den Fischen entgegen.........#6
> 
> ...



Ich bin echt gespannt, was ihr zu berichten habt und wie es euch gefallen hat! Schade, dass wir uns dort nicht treffen!

Du sag mal, was habt ihr alles im Gepäck an Angelequipment dabei?


----------



## singer (3. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> #v#v#v#v#v#v#v
> Heute kam endlich die Bestätigung von Lynn (Capt. Hook's). Wir
> können unser Böötchen am 16.05. ab 8 a.m. in Empfang nehmen und dann geht's ab den Fischen entgegen.........#6
> 
> ...


Man man man, da werde ich grün!!!


----------



## norge_klaus (3. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi Fischmäulchen,

da bei unserer Fluggesellschaft das Rutenrohr als Sportgepäck inkl. ist, werde ich einpacken: ABU Suverän 12 lbs. / diverse  Ruten von ca. 20 lbs. - 80 lbs. die custom made sind. Rollen: Penn 560er Stationär für Spatzi (mit Geflochtener), Avet MLX, Penn 12T Internationel (beide Rollen mit Geflochtener), 30er Shimano-Ein-Gang Triton (Mono-Schnur), Penn 10kg Zwei-Gang (mit Geflochtener) und Penn International 50er.

Sollte für erste Test's reichen.........|wavey:|wavey: 

Skit fiske & Tight lines

Norge_Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (3. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi Singer,

das mit grün werden könnte uns auch passieren :v

Hoffe das Wetter ist friedlich.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Singer,
> 
> das mit grün werden könnte uns auch passieren :v
> 
> Hoffe das Wetter ist friedlich.



GRÜN :v ab 16.5.???? Ich denke mal, da habt ihr gute Karten, denn ihr steuert ja bereits den Sommer an. Natürlich hält die Natur immer einen paar Jokes bereit BUT YOU HAVE TO THINK POSITIV!

Absolut überschaubares Tackle im Gepäck - gibt es Ködertipps oder geht ihr haupsächlich mit Live Bait auf Tour?
Und was lese ich da: Penn 560er Stationär für Spatzi (mit Geflochtener) WOW endlich mal ne Anglerin #6 - Doppelt Shit, dass wir uns da nicht treffen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

...... noch *24* Tage!!!! Können wir uns hier austauschen über Fishing Guides, Trips and Tours, Boote, Tackle-Gepäck und irrsinnige Käufe in den Reel and Rod Shops in Florida.
*.... und dann berichten wir wieder LIVE aus Florida!*


----------



## Volker2809 (3. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



> *.... und dann berichten wir wieder LIVE aus Florida!*


Geil!!! Euch bleibt auch gar nichts anderes übrig, sonst würde ich nie mehr ein Wort mit Euch reden!! |supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Geil!!! Euch bleibt auch gar nichts anderes übrig, sonst würde ich nie mehr ein Wort mit Euch reden!! |supergri



Hallo Volker,

.... oder gar einen Trip gemeinsam unternehmen |wavey: War schon irre letztes Jahr und ich bin mir sicher , dies läßt sich noch steigern!#6

September/Oktober 2009 ????


----------



## Lajares (5. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hallo zusammen,
wie verhält es sich eigentlich in Florida mit der Bootsmieterei?
Sind die Boote frei zu fahren? Also ohne Bootsführerschein?
Und wie sieht es vor Ort mit der Verfügbarkeit aus? Kann man da einfach auftauchen und sagen "ich hätt da gerne mal n Boot fürn Tag" oder geht das nur nach Vorbestellung?

Ist man als Laie in der Lage fischreiche Spots anzusteuern (Flats, Riffkanten etc.) und findet man die überhaupt (ohne GPS-Echolot-hastenichtgesehen-Extremausrüstung)?

Mensch, ich könnt euch mit Fragen zuknallen bis obenhin.
Danke an alle die sich die Mühe machen zu antworten?:m

Lajares

BTW: Noch *43* Tage (Fängt man da eigentlich schon an laut zu zählen?)


----------



## rauber83 (5. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Lajares schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie verhält es sich eigentlich in Florida mit der Bootsmieterei?
> Sind die Boote frei zu fahren? Also ohne Bootsführerschein?
> Und wie sieht es vor Ort mit der Verfügbarkeit aus? Kann man da einfach auftauchen und sagen "ich hätt da gerne mal n Boot fürn Tag" oder geht das nur nach Vorbestellung?
> ...



boote sind generel führerscheinfrei. egal wieviel ps und so... kannst dir ne 70 fuss viking kaufen und damit rumfahren, solange du keine zahlenden passagiere an bord hast. boote kannst du auch einfach so mieten. ich hab bis jetzt nur einmal eins in marathon gemietet und da hieß es man darf nicht in den atlantik sondern nur in den golf- versicherungstechnisch. sonst hab ich immer mein boot runtergezogen........ naja reservieren würd ich schon vor allem am wochenende. meistens ist ein gps an bord und dann hol dir einfach ne karte mit allen öffentlichen wracks. da ist dann alles eingezeichnet und die punkte sind leicht zu finden. was einfach ohne gps ist, einfach unter ne brücke und da ankern- vor allem auf tarpon. flats sind auch einfachzu finden- irgendeine insel unsteuern und ferig ist- nur auf die gezeiten aufpassen, war mit meinem boot auch schonmal 2 stunden gestgesessen. nur so als tipp. besorg dir ein gutes fischbuch. zu empfehlen ist das buch von sportsmanns best: snapper& grouper und die richtlinien von der florida wildlife control. viele fische haben im moment schonzeit und du willst ja keine 500 dollar strafe pro illegalen fisch zahlen.... oh bevor ichs vergess. seit letztem sommer muss man, wenn man auf rifffisch geht, ein venting tool und einen dehooker- ne einfache zange reicht nicht- dabei haben. sowohl nicht vergessen circle hooks sind angesagt....


----------



## guifri (6. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@petra u. rob

ich melde mich am we. ich bin totally busy at the moment.

an tackle nehem ich nur miene leichten spinnruten mit. ist ja family- und kein angelurlaub.

aber den trip sollten wir hinbekommen.

meine frau guckt schon immer ganz düster, wenn ich davon anfange, aber wir bekommen das hin.


schickt mir bitte noch mal eine pn mit euren tel.nr. danke


----------



## rauber83 (6. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

hehe bei mir gehts so wies aussieht in der ersten woche im april rüber. ich hoffe der cobia-run vor destin/pensacola ist dieses jahr besser als letztes und ich kann endlic mal den tower richtig ausnützen:q:q


----------



## Nick_A (7. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Fischmäulchen,
> 
> da bei unserer Fluggesellschaft das Rutenrohr als Sportgepäck inkl. ist, werde ich einpacken: ABU Suverän 12 lbs. / diverse  Ruten von ca. 20 lbs. - 80 lbs. die custom made sind. Rollen: Penn 560er Stationär für Spatzi (mit Geflochtener), Avet MLX, Penn 12T Internationel (beide Rollen mit Geflochtener), 30er Shimano-Ein-Gang Triton (Mono-Schnur), Penn 10kg Zwei-Gang (mit Geflochtener) und Penn International 50er.
> 
> ...




Hi Klaus, #h

also undertackled seid Ihr schon einmal nicht !:q

Positiv...die Dicken sind damit bezwingbar !:m

Allerdings hast Du nix für die leichte Angelei (auf Snapper, insbesondere aber auf KöFis) nix dabei! 

Empfehlung:
Dein obenstehendes Tackle um eine Hechtausrüstung erweitern ! Auch wenn Du dann mal auf Jacks oder Snooks beim Spinnfischen oder beim Fischen mit Shrimps etc aus bist sinnvoll!

Seid letztem Jahr mach ich auch auf das schwere Material immer mind. 40-60m mind. 15-20kg tragendes Mono vorne drauf. Mit Geflochtener und kurzem Monovorfach bis 3m hatte ich jahrelang nur Probleme, Schnurbruch, verlorene Fische! Seit Umstellung auf Mono (komplett) bzw. langes Monovorfach ist es um Welten besser geworden! :q

Fliegt Ihr mit Air-Berlin (wg. dem kostenlosen Sportgepäck) ?

Gruss,
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (7. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> ...
> aber den trip sollten wir hinbekommen.
> 
> meine frau guckt schon immer ganz düster, wenn ich davon anfange, aber wir bekommen das hin.



Lass Sie düster/böse gucken ... mach ich auch immer so bei meinem Frauchen .....uuuuups...meine schreibt und liesst in dem Thread ja mit !:q:q ***LACH***



guifri schrieb:


> schickt mir bitte noch mal eine pn mit euren tel.nr. danke



Hat Petra erledigt...:m


----------



## Nick_A (7. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



rauber83 schrieb:


> hehe bei mir gehts so wies aussieht in der ersten woche im april rüber. ich hoffe der cobia-run vor destin/pensacola ist dieses jahr besser als letztes und ich kann endlic mal den tower richtig ausnützen:q:q



Auch sehr feine und spassige Zielfische...stehen bei mir u.a. auch noch auf der offenen Punkte-Liste !

An den Plattformen haste dann ja zudem auch immer noch super Chancen auf grosse Jackes !:m

Gehts dann mit Ribbonfish auf Cobias ? ...und wo bekommst Du die ggf. her?


----------



## rauber83 (7. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Auch sehr feine und spassige Zielfische...stehen bei mir u.a. auch noch auf der offenen Punkte-Liste !
> 
> An den Plattformen haste dann ja zudem auch immer noch super Chancen auf grosse Jackes !:m
> 
> Gehts dann mit Ribbonfish auf Cobias ? ...und wo bekommst Du die ggf. her?



naja die cobias sind direkt in strandnähe, also so 500 meter weit draussen. gefischt wird mit lebenden aalen. die gibts dann überall in den angelläden zu kaufen. ribbonfish benütz ich eigentlich nur auf kings bei turnieren...die bekommst du auch in allen richtigen angelgeschäften, also nicht bei bass pro:q:q. kannst sie aber auch oft in brackigem baywasser in der nacht unter lampen fangen, vor allem im herbst.
wenn das wetter mitspielt wirds auch wieder auf tuna und schwertfisch gehen, aber wie gesagt da brauch ich schon ne vorhersage von 1-2 ft wellen für 2 tage weil sonst tue ich mir die 80 meilen einfach nicht an....


----------



## Nick_A (7. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



rauber83 schrieb:


> naja die cobias sind direkt in strandnähe, also so 500 meter weit draussen. gefischt wird mit lebenden aalen. die gibts dann überall in den angelläden zu kaufen. ribbonfish benütz ich eigentlich nur auf kings bei turnieren...die bekommst du auch in allen richtigen angelgeschäften, also nicht bei bass pro:q:q



Klingt gut! Auf den Keys hab ich bisher keine Cobias erbeuten können...habe aber auch nie wirklich ernsthaft an den (richtigen?) Stellen mit korrektem Köder und Technik geangelt. 

--> Hast Du hierzu vielleicht ein paar Tips (Stellen, Technik, Tiefe,etc.)?



rauber83 schrieb:


> wenn das wetter mitspielt wirds auch wieder auf tuna und schwertfisch gehen, aber wie gesagt da brauch ich schon ne vorhersage von 1-2 ft wellen für 2 tage weil sonst tue ich mir die 80 meilen einfach nicht an....



80 Meilen ist schon ne ganz fette Hausnummer !!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:

Mir reichen auf den Keys schon 20 Meilen...da sieht man kein Land mehr und alleine wirds einem da schon etwas mulmig in der Magengegend


----------



## rauber83 (7. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Auf den Keys hab ich bisher keine Cobias erbeuten können...habe aber auch nie wirklich ernsthaft an den (richtigen?) Stellen mit korrektem Köder und Technik geangelt.
> 
> --> Hast Du hierzu vielleicht ein paar Tips (Stellen, Technik, Tiefe,etc.)?
> 
> ...



80 meilen ist das kürzeste#q#q die horn mountain plattform ist 110 meilen von pensacola weit weg....

naja bei cobias ist es eigentlich so. jedes jahr machen sie ne wanderung die ostküste von florida runter um die keys rum un der hauptstrom trifft sich ungefähr vor pensacola. von dort aus gehts zum laichen. während der wanderung schwimmen sie oft an der oberfläche wenn die strömungen richtig sind und dann kannst du sie gezielt anwerfen. sonst das übrige jahr über sind sie über wracks oder halten sich um ölplattformen auf. meisten direkt am grund. manchmal siehst du sie aber auch bei walhaien, mantas oder mondfischen. gezielt fängst du sie über den wracks nicht. sind eher beifang beim snapper oder grouperfischen. dieser hier ging auf tintenfisch


----------



## Nick_A (8. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



rauber83 schrieb:


> 80 meilen ist das kürzeste#q#q die horn mountain plattform ist 110 meilen von pensacola weit weg....
> 
> ...
> 
> ... dieser hier ging auf tintenfisch



Das ist wirklich ne ordentliche Strecke ! Mit welchem Bootstyp tust Du Dir das an ? Ich geh mal von nem Boot (bei gutem,stabilem Wetter) nicht unter 24ft aus...mit Twin-Motoren je 150 PS,richtig?

Übrigens...das ist wirklich mal ne Cobia-Granate !!!:m#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

.... 19 Tage noch! :vik:

Marathon, Florida   
Ortszeit: 5:29 PM EDT  

25.2 °C 
Heiter 
Wind: 3 km/hfrom the ESE 

Echt gute Voraussetzungen für tolle Trips!


----------



## räuber (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ne ordentliche Strecke ! Mit welchem Bootstyp tust Du Dir das an ? Ich geh mal von nem Boot (bei gutem,stabilem Wetter) nicht unter 24ft aus...mit Twin-Motoren je 150 PS,richtig?
> 
> Übrigens...das ist wirklich mal ne Cobia-Granate !!!:m#6



genau also ich hab ein 25 ft pursuit mit twin 150er yahamas. fahr aber oft auch bei freunden mit. z.b auf nem 30 ft pro sport mit twin 225ern. ist halt vor allem ne sache vom benzinvolumen und oft auch vom eisvolumen. mussten schon oft einfach abbrechen weil wir zu wenig stauraum hatten


----------



## norge_klaus (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi Nick,

ein wenig leichteres Gerät ist sicher dabei. Da wir überhaupt zum ersten Mal ein Boot in Florida selbst steuern, lassen wir uns einfach überraschen und sind lernwillig !


Gruß

Norge-Klaus


----------



## Windhase (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Moin!
Habe nun schon lange euren Unterhaltungen gelauscht und mir so meine Gedanken gemacht. Wir fahren mit Familie auch vom 30.04.-15.05.09 nach Florida um uns dort ein wenig umzuschauen. Ein Wohnmobil ist angemietet und für 2Wochen fahrbereit. Nun will ich natürlich den Urlaub nicht ohne Angeln verleben. Viele der Campgrounds liegen ja am Wasser und da liegt es ja nahe sich ein paar Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Nun habe ich mal in einem Beitrag gesehen, dass in Florida Catch&Release Gesetz sei. Muss ich nun auf selbst gefangenen Fisch verzichten? Hoffentlich nicht, den Redfish sieht sehr lecker aus!
Vom Material wollte ich mir ne Reiserute von Shimano holen. Ich dachte da so an die 2,70/3,00m Beastmaster. Reicht das für das Angeln vom Ufer mit Kunstköder oder Garnelen? Rolle habe ich ne 4000er auch von Shimano mit geflochtener mit 15kg Tragkraft.
Geht das???;+


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@ Windhase

Das hast du etwas falsch verstanden - catch & release bedeutet, dass du (nicht wie in Deutschland) jederzeit gefangenen Fisch sorgfältig wieder zurücksetzen KANNST! Also wenn du einen leckeren Fisch an der Angel hast und dieser den gegebenen Maßen bzw. Vorschriften entspricht, darfst du diesen sehrwohl mit an Land nehmen und verzehren. Mein Mann (Nick_a) wird dir hier bestimmt noch ein paar Tipps geben können, was bei manchen Fischen zu beachten ist bzw. welchen du wieder zurücksetzen mußt weil er geschützt ist!

Auch zu deinem genannten Tackle wird er bestimmt was sagen können


----------



## rauber83 (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

so flug ist bei mir für den 6. april gebucht und ne neue ocean tackle tuna sniper rute bei melton tackle bestellt


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hier mal die Florida Fishing Regulations http://www.fishingregulations.org/Sample page 6.htm

http://www.floridasportsman.com/reference/regs_by_species/

http://www.floridasportsman.com/regs/


----------



## rauber83 (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Windhase schrieb:


> Moin!
> Habe nun schon lange euren Unterhaltungen gelauscht und mir so meine Gedanken gemacht. Wir fahren mit Familie auch vom 30.04.-15.05.09 nach Florida um uns dort ein wenig umzuschauen. Ein Wohnmobil ist angemietet und für 2Wochen fahrbereit. Nun will ich natürlich den Urlaub nicht ohne Angeln verleben. Viele der Campgrounds liegen ja am Wasser und da liegt es ja nahe sich ein paar Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Nun habe ich mal in einem Beitrag gesehen, dass in Florida Catch&Release Gesetz sei. Muss ich nun auf selbst gefangenen Fisch verzichten? Hoffentlich nicht, den Redfish sieht sehr lecker aus!
> Vom Material wollte ich mir ne Reiserute von Shimano holen. Ich dachte da so an die 2,70/3,00m Beastmaster. Reicht das für das Angeln vom Ufer mit Kunstköder oder Garnelen? Rolle habe ich ne 4000er auch von Shimano mit geflochtener mit 15kg Tragkraft.
> Geht das???;+



am besten ist du gehst in ein angelgeschäft und holst dir die offiziellen regulations von der fwc. die kommt 4 mal im jahr raus und ist kostenlos. frag auch nach änderungen. so ist ja zum beispiel noch gar nicht klar was mit red snapper und ajs dieses jahr ist. letztes jahr wurden auch einfach triggerfish auf 14 inch und ajs auf 30 inch hochgesetzt mitten im jahr und verstärkt kontrolliert worden. wie ich schon geschrieben hab, wenn du auf rifffisch gehst immer circle hooks verwenden und ein venting tool mitnehmen. ab diesem jahr werden diese bestimmungen auch durchgesetzt. letztes jahr wurde das boot auf dem ich gearbeitet 4 mal kontrolliert und die haben wirklich alle ruten durchgeschaut..... bei redfish musst du z.b beachten dass sie einen "slot" haben, das bedeutet, kein fisch über 27 inch mit zusammengedrückter schwanzflosse...... und nur so als tipp in florida ist barrakuda essen nicht zu empfehlen.....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



rauber83 schrieb:


> so flug ist bei mir für den 6. april gebucht und ne neue ocean tackle tuna sniper rute bei melton tackle bestellt



Die 20 lb oder 30 lb?


----------



## Windhase (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@Fischmäulchen

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das ist ja was Anderes, wenn das so ist freue ich mich schon auf leckeren Fisch!!!
Danke für den Link! Mal sehen was dein Mann noch für Tips und Tricks für mich hat. Bin schon total heiß auf den Urlaub... bei den Fischaussichten. Es kribbelt schon in den Fingern.


----------



## rauber83 (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

die mit 30 lbs max drag. hab ne stella 20 000 dafür mit 80 lbs powerpro.... das sollte reichen. hoffe das sie wettertechnisch zum einsatz kommt. hoffe das sowas wieder geht:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... da hat Rauber83 vollkommen Recht! Man kann sich zwar jetzt schon schlau machen http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/SaltwaterRules_summarizedRegs.htm aber vor Ort nachfragen ist einfach besser!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



rauber83 schrieb:


> die mit 30 lbs max drag. hab ne stella 20 000 dafür mit 80 lbs powerpro.... das sollte reichen. hoffe das sie wettertechnisch zum einsatz kommt



Wir hoffen auch, dass uns diesmal das Wetter nicht im Stich läßt bzw. der starke Wind uns wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Letztes Jahr war es leider nicht so prickelnd, but we think positiv!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Derzeit:

Marathon, Florida   
Ortszeit: 11:25 AM EDT  

25.4 °C 
Heiter 
Feuchtigkeit: 51% 
Wind: 3.2 km/h / 0.9 m/s from the East


----------



## rauber83 (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Wir hoffen auch, dass uns diesmal das Wetter nicht im Stich läßt bzw. der starke Wind uns wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Letztes Jahr war es leider nicht so prickelnd, but we think positiv!



naja sonst kommt halt die gute alte penn spinfisher 706 raus und es wird cobia jagd gemacht


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Auch für Alle interessant:

Non-resident licenses
Three-day License..$17.00
Seven-day License..$30.00
One-Year License..$47.00


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



rauber83 schrieb:


> naja sonst kommt halt die gute alte penn spinfisher 706 raus und es wird cobia jagd gemacht



:vik: Du wärst der richtige Angelpartner für meinen Mann!


----------



## rauber83 (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



rauber83 schrieb:


> naja sonst kommt halt die gute alte penn spinfisher 706 raus und es wird cobia jagd gemacht



wobei so schlimm siehts grad nicht aus: 

*Zone Forecast: *Waters from Pensacola FL to Pascagoula MS from 20 to 60 NM (GMZ670)*Mobile Weather Information*

*Last Update:* 1028 AM CDT MON MAR 9 2009




 Hazardous marine condition(s):

Hazardous Weather Outlook​
*Synopsis*...A RIDGE OF HIGH PRESSURE OVER THE NORTHEASTERN GULF OF MEXICO WILL MAINTAIN A LIGHT EAST TO SOUTHEAST WIND THROUGH MID WEEK. A COLD FRONT BECOMES QUASI-STATIONARY OVER THE COASTAL WATERS THURSDAY AND FRIDAY WITH A VARIABLE...BUT GENERALLY LIGHT WIND. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS IN THE VICINITY OF THE FRONT THURSDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.   
*Today*...Southeast winds winds around 10 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet.

*Tonight*...Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet.

*Tuesday*...Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet.

*Tuesday Night*...Southeast winds around 10 knots becoming south after midnight. Seas 1 to 3 feet.

*Wednesday*...Southeast winds 5 to 10 knots becoming south around 10 knots late in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 3 feet.

*Wednesday Night*...Southeast winds around 10 knots becoming northeast after midnight. Seas 1 to 2 feet.

*Thursday*...Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming east 5 to 10 knots in the evening...then becoming northeast around 10 knots after midnight. Seas 1 to 3 feet.

*Friday*...East winds around 10 knots becoming south 10 to 15 knots after midnight. Seas 1 to 3 feet.


----------



## rauber83 (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> :vik: Du wärst der richtige Angelpartner für meinen Mann!



haha könnt ja in navarre vorbei kommen. das boot ist bereit und cobia tower auch vorhanden


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



rauber83 schrieb:


> ..so ist ja zum beispiel noch gar nicht klar was mit red snapper und ajs dieses jahr ist.



Von Januar 2009:
Snapper-Red
20” Atlantic;
16” Gulf
Oct. 1 – May 31 Gulf Only
2 per harvester per day Atlantic; 
2 per harvester per day Gulf
Included within 10 per harvester per day Snapper aggregate bag limit.

... und mit ajs meinst du wohl Amberjacks, oder?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... mußte gerade lachen, denn hier in München fallen gerade kleine Eisklumpen vom Himmel und wir jammern über das ach sooo schlechte Wetter in Florida!


----------



## rauber83 (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Von Januar 2009:
> Snapper-Red
> 20” Atlantic;
> 16” Gulf
> ...



naja das problem bei red snappern ist halt, dass die regeln die du geschrieben hast ja nur temporär sind, da ja am 31. mai die neuen richtlinien rauskommen.... das bedeutet jetzt nicht, dass man am 1. juni wieder welche fangen kann. das nächste große problem ist ja das im moment red snapper in federal waters gesperrt sind und es gerüchte gibt, dass dieses jahr die season ausgesetzt wird.... im atlantik ist es halt was anderes, da gilt halt dann nur die federal regulations, also nicht red snapper fangen und danach die 7 meilen zone verlassen. ja mit ajs mein ich amberjacks. da war ja letztes jahr im gespräch einen halben pro person zu machen- also du mußt zu zweit auf nem boot sein um einen zu behalten. da ist dieses jahr auch noch nicht klar ob es nicht noch eine schonzeit geben wird, da alle commercial boote jetzt halt nur noch ajs fangen. naja golden tilefish kann man ja jetzt auch nur noch einen pro person behalten... klingt jetzt für nen deutschen alles ganz normal weil man es ja von europa auch so beschränkt kennt, nur ist es halt schwierig ne 8 stunden bottom fish charter durchzuziehen, ohne 1000 snapper wieder reinschmeissen zu müssen- was ja normalerweise bedeutet, das die zurückgesetzten snapper praktisch tot sind....


----------



## rauber83 (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ... mußte gerade lachen, denn hier in München fallen gerade kleine Eisklumpen vom Himmel und wir jammern über das ach sooo schlechte Wetter in Florida!



naja am ostbahnhof lichten sich die wolken

meine schwester, die in pensacola wohnt meinte heut ist sie das erste mal in flipflops und kurzer hose rumgelaufen und das ist ja 800 kilometer nördlich der keys...#q#q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Da hast du vollkommen Recht, ich betrachte es im Moment nur für unsere Reisezeit und wenn wir zu zweit auf dem Boot sind, würden wir uns über diesen Fang bestimmt freuen. 

Jetzt mal ne blöde Frage Rauber83, wie macht ihr das denn auf nem Charter? Ich denke mal, dass bestimmt 5 Personen drauf sind oder? Bekommt da jeder eine aktuelle Einweisung in die Regulations und ist dann selbstverantwortlich oder ist da generell der Guide dran?


----------



## rauber83 (9. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen Recht, ich betrachte es im Moment nur für unsere Reisezeit und wenn wir zu zweit auf dem Boot sind, würden wir uns über diesen Fang bestimmt freuen.
> 
> Jetzt mal ne blöde Frage Rauber83, wie macht ihr das denn auf nem Charter? Ich denke mal, dass bestimmt 5 Personen drauf sind oder? Bekommt da jeder eine aktuelle Einweisung in die Regulations und ist dann selbstverantwortlich oder ist da generell der Guide dran?



also bei ner charter läufts so: auf den booten auf denen ich gearbeitet hab waren zwischen 5 und 12 leute. also der maat (also in meinem falle ich) ist für alles verantwortlich. also erstmal für alle angeln, köder usw. jedem wird genau gezeigt wie gefischt wird und der genau ablauf 1000 wiederholt. manchmal hab ich auch angeködert - vor allem bei netten mädls:g. naja dann wird gefischt und der maat muss halt alles entheddern, schauen dass jeder gut fängt, die fische abködern- ich hab meinen kunden immer verboten die fische anzufassen- gemessen und auf eis gelegt. der maat muss halt schauen dass er die genauen zahlen jeder gefangen fischart im kopf behält und dass möglichst große fische gefangen werden. die kunden müssen ja zufrieden sein und am hafen muss der fang ja auch gut aussehen. ein weiterer aspekt ist wenn es ne group charter ist, also wenn mehrere verschiedene gruppen auf dem boot sind. dann muss man halt alle markieren oder davor ausmachen, dass alles geteilt wird- was ich meistens durchsetze. im hafen filitiert der maat dann alle fische und verpackt sie in plastikbeutel. naja und meistens gibts dann ein fettes trinkgeld- 15-20 prozent des charterpreises ist ganz normal. bei bottom fish charter touren ist es zumindest in destin so, dass der maat mit seinem eigenen gerät bei rausfahren schleppt... mach ich auch meistens, da einfach es besseres trinkgeld gibt....wenn man illegale fische an bord hat haftet der kapitän, der aber dem maat die verantwortung dafuer gibt...


----------



## Windhase (11. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@ Nick_A

Moin, moin!
Deine Frau (Fischmäulchen) schrieb mir :"Mein Mann (Nick_a) wird dir hier bestimmt noch ein paar Tipps geben können, was bei manchen Fischen zu beachten ist bzw. welchen du wieder zurücksetzen mußt weil er geschützt ist!
Auch zu deinem genannten Tackle wird er bestimmt was sagen können "

Falls dir etwas einfallen sollte dann schreib's mal auf. 

Meine Ziele sind wohl eher die Strände, von denen man wohl auch mit 'ner Spinnrute fischen kann. Wie sieht das denn in den Flachwasserzonen aus? Hab bestimmt nicht soviel Zeit um mal 'nen Trip auf nem Boot zu machen und offshore zu angeln. Gibt es da denn spezielle fängige Kunstköder (ähnlich wie Softbaits vom Zanderangeln, Barsch oder Hechtköder oder vielleicht Mefoblinker), denn das ist auch hier so meine Spezialität beim Angeln.
Wie schon mal geschrieben, will ich mir ne Reiserute, die in den Koffer passt, von Shimano holen. Entweder die Speedmaster oder Beastmaster in 2,70/3,00m, mal schauen. Bei der Rolle sollte meine Zanderrolle reichen. Ist ne 4000 Shimano Sahara von 2001 oder 2002, oder wäre eine Andere besser!? Bei der Schnur habe rote SpiderWire CodeRed 0,17mm mit 16,5kg oder ne Berkley Whiplash 0,17mm mit 21kg. Sollte wohl reichen, oder? Mit den Vorfächern werde ich wohl, wie hier des Öfteren beschrieben, mit Fluorcarbon fischen...aber wie stark!?|kopfkrat
Wenn es bessere Alternativen gibt lasse es mich wissen.
Danke für die Hilfe!:m

Wenn jemand von euch anderen Boardis was dazu steuern kann darf er auch schreiben #6!


----------



## xlsxn 79 (12. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

HI @ all ,
ich habe euren Thread gelesen und wollte mal fragen,ob ihr mir vielleicht Ratschläge,für eine Haus/Boot anmietung bei Fort Meyers und Umgebung geben könntet?
Die Situation ist vollgende.
Meine Familie und ich,(gesamt 8 Personen) wollen im Mai, noch schnell für Zwei wochen nach Fort Meyers oder in die nähe davon, wir waren auch schon 5mal in FL,genauer gesagt auf Anna Maria Iland Brandeton Beach wobei wir immer ein Häuschen am Strand gemietet hatten.
Die Männer konnten am Pier oder am strand angeln und die Frauen schnell ans Wasser zum Baden und Brutzeln.
Das eigentliche Problem liegt darin das die Männer diesesmal gerne ein Haus mit Boot zum Angeln mieten würden (welches sich dann ja IMMER an einem kanal befinden würde oder?). 
 Die Frauen wiederum,wollen nicht jedesmal weit zum Strand laufen müssen oder sogar fahren, trotz zweier Fahrzeuge die wir eh Mieten würden.
Da wir Männer unsere Frauen sehr gern haben,werden  wir wohl nachgeben und  die Haus/Strand Variante nehmen, dann irgendwo ein Boot für die zwei Wochen mieten und jedesmal mit unserem FishEqip vom Haus zum Boot und vom Boot zum Haus fahren müssen.
Es sei den, wir finden eine bessere Lösung für alle Beteilligten.

LG OLSEN


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@olsen 79

Bei diesem Anforderungsprofil gibt es nur eine Adresse FT. MYERS BEACH 

Werde dir gleich mal ne super Adresse reinstellen:
http://www.fewo-direkt.de/search/refined/usa/fort-myers-beach/Regionen:2081/Belegung:8*/Ortstyp:am+Wasser+%28Fluss%2C+See%29


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... oder hier:

http://www.findvacationrentals.com/...=Ft+Myers+Beach,+FL&guests=8&advancedSearch=1


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... Boat Rentals in Ft. Myers Beach (einfach nach den angezeigten Boat rentals Bezeichnungen googeln und du kannst dir die Boote und Preise anzeigen lassen)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hallo Windhase,

da kommt bestimmt noch was von meinem Mann. Wir sind nur gerade jobbedingt schwer im Streß - kennst du bestimmt, kurz vor dem Urlaubsantritt rotiert alles immer enorm!


----------



## Nick_A (13. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Ich hab hier noch drei interessante Treffer (sind auch die meisten Wochen im Mai frei:

Das Teil hier ist ein ABSOLUTER TRAUM...da ist einfach alles dabei ! Bootsdeck, Pool, 5 Schlafzimmer,Internet...selbst nen Billiard-Tisch ist drinnen !!! :m
http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p102870

http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p102869

http://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p188884

Nach meiner Meinung sollte da mind. ein für alle geeignetes Haus dabei sein !! :m

Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (13. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Windhase schrieb:


> @ Nick_A
> 
> Moin, moin!
> Deine Frau (Fischmäulchen) schrieb mir :"Mein Mann (Nick_a) wird dir hier bestimmt noch ein paar Tipps geben können...
> ...



Morgen...versprochen


----------



## xlsxn 79 (14. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@ Fischmäulchen & Nick thank s für die dollen Infos#6.
Wir haben zwar noch nicht gebucht, aber hatten beim FM beach, schon ein Objekt in betracht gezogen.
Aber die Objektauswahl wird jetzt nochmal neu gestartet werden müssen, bei den schnukeligen Domizielen die ich da eben schon flüchtig gesehen hab.
Wenns gebucht ist, werde ich nochmal bescheid sagen was es geworden ist.

LG OLSEN


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



olsen 79 schrieb:


> @ Fischmäulchen & Nick thank s für die dollen Infos#6.
> Wir haben zwar noch nicht gebucht, aber hatten beim FM beach, schon ein Objekt in betracht gezogen.
> Aber die Objektauswahl wird jetzt nochmal neu gestartet werden müssen, bei den schnukeligen Domizielen die ich da eben schon flüchtig gesehen hab.
> Wenns gebucht ist, werde ich nochmal bescheid sagen was es geworden ist.
> ...


 
Eure Entscheidung interessiert uns auf jeden Fall #6
Habt ihr denn schon die Flüge gebucht und wenn ja zu welchem Preis (ist ja nicht so easy von Hamburg aus was kostengünstiges zu finden).


----------



## Nick_A (15. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Windhase schrieb:


> Gibt es da denn spezielle fängige Kunstköder (ähnlich wie Softbaits vom Zanderangeln, Barsch oder Hechtköder oder vielleicht Mefoblinker), denn das ist auch hier so meine Spezialität beim Angeln.



Naja...das Wasser ist meist sehr klar ...und mit Kunstködern angeln ist meist nicht ganz so einfach (insbesondere vom Ufer aus).

Gut sind allerdings meist Wobbler (Yo Zuris oder Rapallas)...insbesondere aufYo Zuri Hydo Popper hab ich schon recht viele Jacks fangen können.

Du wirst aber selbst merken......wenn man(n) wirklich fangen will, dann ist es besser,mit Naturködern zu angeln (vom Ufer aus hauptsächlich mit lebenden Shrimps).



Windhase schrieb:


> Wie schon mal geschrieben, will ich mir ne Reiserute, die in den Koffer passt, von Shimano holen. Entweder die Speedmaster oder Beastmaster in 2,70/3,00m, mal schauen. Bei der Rolle sollte meine Zanderrolle reichen. Ist ne 4000 Shimano Sahara von 2001 oder 2002, oder wäre eine Andere besser!? Bei der Schnur habe rote SpiderWire CodeRed 0,17mm mit 16,5kg oder ne Berkley Whiplash 0,17mm mit 21kg. Sollte wohl reichen, oder? Mit den Vorfächern werde ich wohl, wie hier des Öfteren beschrieben, mit Fluorcarbon fischen...aber wie stark!?|kopfkrat
> Wenn es bessere Alternativen gibt lasse es mich wissen.



Zum Angeln vom Ufer ist eine Rute bis 70/80gr immer passend...wenn man leichter angeln will auch bis zu 40r.

Eine salzwassertaugliche Rolle würde ich Dir eigentlich schon empfehlen...die Sahara könnte Dir ziemlich schnell unter den Fingern wegrosten 

--> Derzeit gibt es z.B. die Penn Slammer 260 für mickrige EUR 62 !!! :m

Zur Schnur...bei so ner leichten Kombi reicht eigentlich ne Geflochtene mit 10kg aus....oder aber eine ca. 6kg tragende Monoschnur (ist "muschelsicherer" und auch billiger).

Zum Vorfach:
40lbs-Monoschnur ... MINIMAL (!) 25lbs !

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (15. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

petra, rob    huhu..morgen rufe ich an......hoffentlich bekomme ich vorm urlaub nicht noch nen herzinfarkt...


----------



## xlsxn 79 (15. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Eure Entscheidung interessiert uns auf jeden Fall #6
Habt ihr denn schon die Flüge gebucht und wenn ja zu welchem Preis (ist ja nicht so easy von Hamburg aus was kostengünstiges zu finden).[/quote]

Hi Fischmäulchen Flüge wollen wir heute Buchen.
Wir würden dann mit Continentel Fliegen, 
vom 05.05.2009 - 19 oder 20.05.2009, mit stopp in 
New(AK) York für ca.480 Euronen p.P.
Eigentlich wären wir gerne von Hamburg nach Düsseldorf geflogen und von da direkt nach FORT MEYER S, aber die Preise liegen dann mit LTU z.B um die 730 Euronen  bei one stop flights.
Eine Hütte haben wir uns bei fewo ausgeschaut (objekt Nr.189287).
Boot werden wir uns vor Ort Mieten, Pier zum Festmachen, Strand und Pool (wer ihn brauchen sollte) sind mit wenigen schritten zu erreichen.
Falls du flugtechnisch noch ein Aß im Ärmel hast 
lass es mich bitte schnell wissen denn in ca. 2 std werden wir gebucht haben.

LG OLSEN


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

.... pronto buchen, der Preis ist OK!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... 10 Tage noch! :vik:

*Marathon, Florida * 
Ortszeit: 7:19 AM 
22.5 °C 
Teils wolkig 
Feuchtigkeit: 87% 
Wind: 3.2 km/h / 0.9 m/s from the Nord-Nordost


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Für alle die sich vom 15.-17. Mai auf den Keys befinden unbedingt ansehen, denn es ist ein irres Event.

Marathon / May 15 to May 17 
Marathon Super Boat Grand Prix 
US1 between 98th & 99th Street

World-class, high-speed powerboats compete in the waters surrounding Marathon and the historic Seven Mile Bridge in the Middle Keys. The event also features live music by national talents. 

ODER:

Miami / April 17 to April 19
19th Annual Miami Super Boat Grand Prx 
Start / Finish Line – Fontainebleau, 4441 Collins Ave, Miami Beach


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> *Hier mal ein paar Links zu unseren "alten" Berichten:*
> 
> Bericht Sept./Oktober 2008...sehr schöne Fänge
> Bericht März/April 2008...sehr mäßige Fänge
> ...



Typisch mein Mann |kopfkrat Für Florida 2005 hat er den falschen Link eingestellt.
Bericht April/Mai 2005...2. Teil, da im 1. Teil leider meine Mom starb und ich zurück nach Deutschland fliegen mußte!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> petra, rob    huhu..morgen rufe ich an......hoffentlich bekomme ich vorm urlaub nicht noch nen herzinfarkt...



... das geht uns leider auch so Guifri, aber du weist ja in ein paar Tagen sind wir drüben und dann können wir wieder regenerieren! #6

Für dich mal ein Lichtlick http://www.mainattraction.org/marathon/charter-rates.php


----------



## norge_klaus (18. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Sehr erfreulich ist auch das hier:

http://de.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=EURUSD=X

|wavey:

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Sehr erfreulich ist auch das hier:
> 
> http://de.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=EURUSD=X
> 
> ...



Korrekt! Wir denken das es sogar noch besser werden könnte!
*MORE MONEY - MORE NEW TACKLE* :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> #v#v#v#v#v#v#v
> Heute kam endlich die Bestätigung von Lynn (Capt. Hook's). Wir
> können unser Böötchen am 16.05. ab 8 a.m. in Empfang nehmen und dann geht's ab den Fischen entgegen.........#6
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin jetzt mal mega neugierig - was löhnst du für das Boot?


----------



## norge_klaus (19. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi !

Das Boot kostet pro Tag 190,- USD = 138,69 Euro beim aktuellen Kurs von ca. 1,37........Finde ich fair.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## xlsxn 79 (19. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi Klaus,
darf ich wissen was für einen Bootstyp Du gemietet hast?
Ich werde ab 05.05 in Fort Meyers sein und dann mit Vaddern, Opi und meinem Bruder auch ein Boot Mieten aber ich weiss noch nicht was wir wollen, bekommen, brauchen?? 

LG Olsen


----------



## Nick_A (19. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Sodala...eben haben auch wir unser Boot fix gemacht ! 

Vom 31. März bis einschl. 23. April haben wir folgendes Boot gemietet...

*25-Fuss Parker-Boot mit 200PS-Yamaha-Motor. *|:z:z

Ausstattungsliste ist ebenfalls komplett:
GPS, Fish/Depth Recorders, VHF Radios, USCG Safety Equipment, Livewells, Dive Flag, Gaff, Coolers, Swim Platforms/Ladders
...sogar *inklusive OUTRIGGERS* !!!! ***JUBEL***|laola:

Aaaaaaah, wenn damit nix geht, mit was dann ?  Zumindest am Boot wird´s nicht liegen ! 

...und mein neues Magellan Triton 2000 is heute auch per Post angekommen. Muss nachher gleichmal die Sockeye-Florida-Karte draufhauen. :m


Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh...was freu ich mich schon ! |rolleyes


----------



## norge_klaus (19. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

.......die Finanzkrise scheint in Stuttgart noch nicht angekommen zu sein ! |supergri|supergri|supergri
Tight Lines !

Klaus


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hallo Klaus,

wir sagen dir jetzt lieber nicht was wir für das fette Boot bezahlen, ich will ned Schuld sein, wenn du dir die Haare raufst! 
Auf jeden Fall ist die Finanzkrise auch in Stuttgart aufgeschlagen, nur mein Mann ist ein SCHWABE, dies sagt doch schon alles!|supergri

Lynn von Capt. Hooks ist eine Quarknase und sie hat uns mächtig verärgert. Ich sag es jetzt mal mit bösen Worten, sie ist dort die Aushilfe und checkt es einfach nicht, dass man langjährige Kunden einfach anders behandelt. Denke mal, dass die Inhaberinnen Kim und Chris nix davon wissen und bestimmt große Augen machen werden, wenn wir mit dem Bööötchen zum Tanken vorbeischibbern!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Wir diskutieren gerade, was alles ins Tackle-Gepäck kommt.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

*Rod and reels:*

AVET HX2,
AVET MXL, 
2x AVET SX, 
TicaTaurus 6500 SH, 
Quantum CABO 40, 
Penn Slammer 260/360, 
Penn Formular 15 KG.

Spinnruten: 
2x DRACHKOVITCH TITANE 2,5 und 3 m, 
QUANTUM TI-KEV SPINN bis 120 gr WG 3m

Bootsruten: 
SPORTEX MAGNUS BT 2,1 m 50lbs, 
SPORTEX MAGNUS BT 2,1 m 30lbs, 
SPORTEX MAGNUS BT 1,8 m 30lbs, 
SPORTEX MAGNUS BT 1,8 m 20lbs , 
STAR-RODS Plasma Offshore Series Stand-up 6’ (1.83m) - 1 piece - Fuji SIC 'A' Frame Guides - Line Wt 15-30lb

Schwere Bootsrute wird noch im Rutenwald gecheckt welche mitkommt.:q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Da wir diesmal mit IBERIA (München-Madrid-Miami) fliegen, gelten folgende Gepäckbestimmungen:

In Economy Class 2 Freigepäckstücke à 23 kg

Angelausrüstung - Dieses Sportgepäck wird kostenlos befördert, wenn es zusammen mit dem regulären Gepäck die zulässige Freigepäckgrenze nicht überschreitet. Wenn zu der Anzahl dieser Artikel noch andere Gepäckstücke hinzukommen und damit die zulässige kostenlos zu transportierende Gesamtzahl an Gepäckstücken überschritten wird, werden sie als Übergepäck behandelt.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Lajares schrieb:


> Wer ist von 19. - 29.04. in Key West bzw. auf der Islamorada (27.-29.) unterwegs? Vielleicht könnte man ja einen Fisch-Trip organisieren.
> 
> Gruß Lajares



Wir sind genau in der Mitte auf Marathon anzutreffen - wollt ihr euch mal melden?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> ...erst ab dem zweiten Mai-Wochenende vor Ort. - laßt uns noch ein paar Fische drinn.
> Gruß
> 
> Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus



Sag mal, wo seid ihr denn in Marathon untergebracht und worüber hast du gebucht?


----------



## utzel (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Da wir diesmal mit IBERIA (München-Madrid-Miami) fliegen, gelten folgende Gepäckbestimmungen:
> 
> In Economy Class 2 Freigepäckstücke à 23 kg
> 
> Angelausrüstung - Dieses Sportgepäck wird kostenlos befördert, wenn es zusammen mit dem regulären Gepäck die zulässige Freigepäckgrenze nicht überschreitet. Wenn zu der Anzahl dieser Artikel noch andere Gepäckstücke hinzukommen und damit die zulässige kostenlos zu transportierende Gesamtzahl an Gepäckstücken überschritten wird, werden sie als Übergepäck behandelt.


 
Habt ihr das Rutenrohr vorher schon angemeldet? Als Übergepäck geht es ja wegen der Maße nicht durch.
Ich frage deshalb, weil auch einen Flug mit Iberia nach Mexico gebucht haben. Wir haben natürlich schon vor Buchung bei Iberia angerufen und haben nachgefragt. Da hies es kein Problem, einfach online den Übergepäckgutschein für das Rutenrohr kaufen (105€) und gut ist. Um sicher zu gehen das es beim Check-in keine Probleme gibt, dachte ich rufst einfach nochmal an und fragst nach einer schriftlichen Bestätigung. So jetzt hies es aber das geht nicht da es die Übergepäckmaße überschreitet. Muss dann wohl am Flughafen bezahlt werden, aber wieviel konnte mir dort keiner sagen und ich habe 3 mal dort angerufen und mit 3 verschiedenen Mitarbeitern gesprochen. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen das ich erst mal die Schnauze voll habe. Keine kompetente Auskunft, keine schriftliche Bestätigung, kein email Kontakt in Deutschland, nur die "Servicenummer" für 14ct/Min. So nun muss das Reisebüro das nochmal klären. Ich denke die haben andere Kontaktmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hallo Utzel,

nimmst du denn zum Rutenrohr noch zusätzlich 2x 23kg Koffer mit, denn dann hast du Recht, dass das Rutenrohr als Zusatzgepäck gilt? Aber mein Mann schaut gleich mal bei IBERIA nach.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@Utzel

Jedes Teil, das Ihre Freigepäckgrenze überschreitet, wird als Übergepäck behandelt. 

Der Tarif für Übergepäck ist fest und hängt davon ab, ob Sie einen Kurz-, Mittel- oder Langstreckenflug haben. 

Sollten Sie Übergepäck haben, empfehlen wir Ihnen, dieses vorab online über Iberia.com zu bezahlen. Sie erhalten dadurch 30% Nachlass gegenüber den Kosten am Flughafen. 

Sie können die Kosten für das Übergepäck aber auch direkt im Flughafen am Schalter mit Kreditkarte bezahlen.

Wenn Sie mit Übergepäck reisen, sollten Sie spätestens 20 Minuten vor der ausgewiesenen Meldeschlusszeit am Check-In Schalter sein.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... Bei Überschreitung der Freigepäckgrenzen kommen die Übergepäckregelungen zum Tragen. 
Die Gepäckbestimmungen von Iberia sehen ein Höchstgewicht von 23 kg pro Gepäckstück vor. Die Maße des Gepäckstücks dürfen in der Summe 158 cm (Länge + Breite + Höhe) nicht überschreiten. 

........

Allgemeine Regeln für beide Gepäcksysteme
Das Höchstgewicht pro Gepäckstück wird auf 23 Kg festgelegt. Die
Abmessungen der einzelnen Gepäckstücke dürfen andererseits *außer in
bestimmten Ausnahmefällen für Sondergepäck* das Maß von 158 cm als
Summe aus Länge, Breite und Höhe nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... somit mußt du nur Übergepäck bezahlen, wenn du zusätzlich zu deinen 2 Koffern (pro Person) das Rutenrohr mitnimmst.

Zahlungsmöglichkeiten
Die Zahlung des Übergepäcks kann wie folgt erfolgen:
• Mit Kreditkarte direkt am Check-In Schalter.
• Mit vorab auf Iberia.com erworbenen Übergepäckgutscheinen.
• In bar am Ticketschalter am Flughafen.

*Die Übergepäckrate beträgt 150€/Gepäckstück.*
http://www.iberia.com/ibcomv3/content/DE/PDF/npe_de.pdf

http://www.iberia.com/de/uebergepaeckgutscheinkaufen/


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Also ganz genau steht bei IBERIA:

Angelausrüstung 
Wird wie folgt definiert: Tasche für Angelruten und Ausrüstung.

Freigepäck
Dieses Sportgepäck wird kostenlos befördert, wenn es zusammen mit dem regulären Gepäck die zulässige Freigepäckgrenze nicht überschreitet. Wenn zu der Anzahl dieser Artikel noch andere Gepäckstücke hinzukommen und damit die zulässige kostenlos zu transportierende Gesamtzahl an Gepäckstücken überschritten wird, werden sie als Übergepäck behandelt.


----------



## utzel (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hallo Utzel,
> 
> nimmst du denn zum Rutenrohr noch zusätzlich 2x 23kg Koffer mit, denn dann hast du Recht, dass das Rutenrohr als Zusatzgepäck gilt? Aber mein Mann schaut gleich mal bei IBERIA nach.


 
Ja das Rohr geht zusätzlich zum Freigepäck mit.
Wollte ja den Übergepäckgutschein kaufen, was aber nun wegen der Maße über 158cm lt. Auskunft Iberia nicht geht. Wie gesagt ich habe 3 mal dort angerufen mit 3 verschiedenen Mitarbeitern gesprochen und keiner konnte mir ne verbindliche Auskunft geben. Na mal sehen was das Reisebüro da erreicht. 
Wie macht ihr es denn ? Euer Rutenrohr ist doch sicher auch länger als 158.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



utzel schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr es denn ? Euer Rutenrohr ist doch sicher auch länger als 158.



Ja, wir nehmen die Bazooka mit ca. 2m mit. Hatten in all den Jahren noch nie Probleme bei anderen Fluggesellschaften, die die gleichen Bestimmungen wie IBERIA hatten.


----------



## Tortugaf (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Mit Iberia hatte ich auch Probleme, u.fliege besser mit Condor nach Cancún. Ist ein Direktflug, da haben die Anglerruten auch noch eine höhere Überlebenchange.
G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## utzel (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Kann gut gehen oder auch nicht. Ist halt so ne Sache. Das wollte ich halt schon gern im Vorfeld geklärt haben. 
Ich wünsche euch auf alle Fälle viel Glück und einen wunderschönen Urlaub.
Ach so, was bezahlt ihr eigentlich für euer Boot? Hört sich nähmlich sehr gut an.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Vielen Dank für die Wünsche und auch dir viel Spaß und Tight Lines!

Unser Boot inklusive Outriggers (kosten normalerweise 80 $ pro Woche Aufpreis) kostet für 24 Tage (3,5 Wochen) insgesamt 3.000 $ inkl. Tax! *Echt ein Hammerpreis!!!*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Mit Iberia hatte ich auch Probleme, u.fliege besser mit Condor nach Cancún. Ist ein Direktflug, da haben die Anglerruten auch noch eine höhere Überlebenchange.
> G.Tortugaf :vik:



.. welche Probleme?


----------



## Nick_A (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Tja, Langzeitmiete, Wirtschaftskrise, gute Konkurrenzangebote, nett gefragt und freundlich "nachverhandelt" ... da kam dann letztendlich dieser super Preis raus !:q

Normalerweise kostet das Teilchen US$ 1.575+ Tax = US$ 1.700 pro Woche "Normalpreis"


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Aktuelle Daten:

*Marathon, Florida   *
Ortszeit: 2:50 PM 
24.9 °C 
Überwiegend wolkig 
Feuchtigkeit: 59% 
Taupunkt: 16 °C  
Wind: 12.9 km/h / 3.6 m/s from the Ost-Nordost


----------



## Tortugaf (21. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Bei Iberia, musste ich meine Bazuca im Berlin Tegel auch extra als Übergepäck aufgeben ,für 32 euro das Kilo.
Hatte die zulässige Stückzahl überschritten u.sie haben es nicht als Sportgepäck angenommen, weil ich weiss nicht mehr genau warum. 
Ich glaube mein Reisebüro, wo ich es gebucht hatte, war auch daran Schuld. 
Das ist mir jetzt auch egal, weil diese Gesellschaft mag ich zur Zeit nicht.
Einmal als ich nach Chile geflogen bin u.hat mich die Lan Chile in ein Iberia Flug Berlin -Madrid gesteckt, wo so glaube ich, in Madrid beim Umladen des Gepäcks meine ganzen Angeln zerbrochen wurden mit dem Transportrohr.
Nach langen nerven u. skandalhaften Auftreten im Flughafen, haben sie mir die Angel halbherzig ersetzt.
Ich hatte das Gefühl das sie mir nicht glaubten, sondern sie dachten das ich sie betrügen wollte.
Ausserdem ist das Kaufen von hochwertigen Angelzeug in Chile kein Vergnügen ,sondern etwas schwierig . 
G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Lajares (23. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Wir sind genau in der Mitte auf Marathon anzutreffen - wollt ihr euch mal melden?



Ich melde mich per PN. Da wir einen Mietwagen haben sollte es eigentlcih kein Problem sein nach Marathon zu fahren.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

@Tortugaf

Kaputte Ruten hatten wir leider auch schon ein paar bei unseren Rückflügen nach Deutschland!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

... 2 Tage noch!:vik:

Im Restaurant THE ISLAND in Marathon FL haben sie nun auch eine LiveWebCam http://keysdining.com/theisland/ und ich spüre die Sonne, rieche das Meer .....


----------



## Franky (25. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hey Petra,
kennst Du "Google Streetview"?  So kannst Du schon virtuell durch Marathons Straßen cruisen... :q Kriegst Du unter maps.google.com und dann ganz dicht ranzoomen. Das Bild springt dann von Kartensicht auf Straßensicht um, die mit diesen lustigen Autos aufgenommen sind.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Franky schrieb:


> Hey Petra,
> kennst Du "Google Streetview"?  So kannst Du schon virtuell durch Marathons Straßen cruisen... :q Kriegst Du unter maps.google.com und dann ganz dicht ranzoomen. Das Bild springt dann von Kartensicht auf Straßensicht um, die mit diesen lustigen Autos aufgenommen sind.



Neee, dies kenn ich noch nicht! Du meinst aber nicht Google Earth, oder?


----------



## Franky (25. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Nein - Streetview! Das ist Google Maps direkt auf der Straße! 
Geh mal auf maps.google.com und trage in das Suchfeld Marathon, FL ein. Dann zoomst Du bis es nicht mehr geht auf den roten Tropfen mit dem A mit dem Mausrad....
Dann staunen! 

www.weserstrand-bremen.de/images/marathon.jpg


----------



## Nick_A (25. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Franky schrieb:


> Nein - Streetview! Das ist Google Maps direkt auf der Straße!
> Geh mal auf maps.google.com und trage in das Suchfeld Marathon, FL ein. Dann zoomst Du bis es nicht mehr geht auf den roten Tropfen mit dem A mit dem Mausrad....
> Dann staunen!
> 
> www.weserstrand-bremen.de/images/marathon.jpg



*Aaaaaaah....DAHEIM !!!   *


Bei unserem Boot hat es jetzt kurzfristig doch noch ´ne Änderung ergeben, da das angebotene 25ft-Boot ein Bimini-Top hat (geht ja gar nicht !!! |uhoh:#d)...darum haben wir nun folgende Vereinbarung getroffen:

Vom 31.03. bis einschl. 10.04. bekommen wir ein 21ft-Boot mit 200PS-Yamaha-Motor, komplett ausgestattet (inkl. Outrigger, etc.).

Ab dem 11.04. bis einschl. 23.04. bekommen wir dann ein 26ft-(!!!)-Boot mit 225PS mit allem Pi-Pa-Po...das ganze zum selben Preis ! #6

Fotos von den beiden Booten bekomm ich noch im Laufe des Tages ... stell ich dann hier rein !

*@ Guido (guifri)*
Da würde es sich anbieten, wenn Ihr (Sohnemann und Du) einen Termin mit dem "kleinen" Boot (also zwischen 07.04 bis einsch. 10.04.) freihaltet ... und wir dann noch eine schöne Offshoretour zwischen dem 11.04. und 15.04. machen !!! :q

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Franky (25. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Das ist richtig geil, wa... :q


----------



## Nick_A (25. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Oooooh, jaaaaaa !!! :z |jump: :z

So ein Bootchen, hochmotorisiert, perfekt ausgestattet hatten wir bisher noch nicht ... insbesondere zu so ´nem Schnäppchenpreis und sogar während der absoluten Hochsaison in den Osterferien|laola:


...und noch ein weiterer, sehr positiver Aspekt ... die Spritpreise sind das letzte halbe Jahr MASSIV (!!) gefallen ! :m

Heute abend noch das restliche Tackle packen...und dann kann´s losgehen !

Ab Mittwoch / Donnerstag nächste Woche wird es dann Einträge im separaten Thread "*Livebericht Florida-Keys Marathon 2009*" geben.

Vielleicht darf ich dieses Jahr mal den Thread eröffnen...und mein Fischmäulchen :l ist nicht wieder schneller


----------



## norge_klaus (25. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

Hi Fischmäulchen,
wir sind nicht direkt in Marathon. 3 Übernachtungen sind in Key Largo (Marina Del Mar Resort / 216 €) & 3 Übernachtungen in Key West (Blue Marlin  Motel 228 €) gebucht. Key Largo über Frosch Touristik  & Key West über Meiers Weltreisen.

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## guifri (25. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

robert, 2 mal loseisen muss ich gucken, aber egal wie...wir bekommen schon was dickes auf die planken ;-)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> robert, 2 mal loseisen muss ich gucken, aber egal wie...wir bekommen schon was dickes auf die planken ;-)



Hi Guifri,

dann nimm beim 2. Mal den Rest der family auch mit und ich mache mit ihnen einen Ausflug ins Dolphin Center, an den Strand der Sombrero Bucht oder, oder, oder!:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Fischmäulchen,
> wir sind nicht direkt in Marathon. 3 Übernachtungen sind in Key Largo (Marina Del Mar Resort / 216 €) & 3 Übernachtungen in Key West (Blue Marlin  Motel 228 €) gebucht. Key Largo über Frosch Touristik  & Key West über Meiers Weltreisen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ähmmmm .....|kopfkrat dann macht ihr in Marathon nur einen Zwischenstop? Holt euch ein Boot für einen Tag bei Captain Hooks, fischt die Ecke leer und verschwindet dann wieder ??????|uhoh:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*

So, fertig mit Packen!

*MUNICH IS READY TO TAKE OFF!!!*​:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::

Wie sieht´s in Stuttgart aus mein Göttergatte?


----------



## Nick_A (26. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> So, fertig mit Packen!
> 
> *MUNICH IS READY TO TAKE OFF!!!*​:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::
> 
> Wie sieht´s in Stuttgart aus mein Göttergatte?




Streber .... 

Stuttgart braucht noch ein wenig ... arbeitet dafür aber auch gründlich (halt schwäbisch) ! :q :q

Kämpfe gerade auch noch parallel mit den Triton-Charts von Sockeye ... und finde mein USB-Kartenlese-Gerät nicht ! |gr:|uhoh:

@ Guido

Da kann ich Petra nur zustimmen ! Beim ersten Trip könnten wir z.B. es einen Tag auf Tarpon und Bullshark probieren (bei passendem Wetter auch locker Offshore auf Mahi-Mahi, etc.)... und beim zweiten Trip in jedem Fall Offshore !


----------



## Nick_A (26. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Kämpfe gerade auch noch parallel mit den Triton-Charts von Sockeye ... und finde mein USB-Kartenlese-Gerät nicht ! |gr:|uhoh:



Sodele ... aktuelles VantagePoint und Treiber für´s Triton 2000 installiert, Anmeldung bei Magellan, Sicherheitskopien, Update für´s Gerät gemacht ... und jetzt endlich direkt über USB die Karten über VantagePoint auf die 16GB-Karte gezogen.

...und es funktioniert !!! Karten wunderbar aufrufbar ... sieht bisher ganz ordentlich aus !

Um die Datenqualität der Karten genauer beurteilen zu können, werd ich morgen (bzw. es ist ja schon "heute"  ) einen Vergleich mit meinem Magellan Color inkl. den Bluenav-Karten machen...und dann am Besten auch gleich meine alten GPS-Points übertragen

Ggf. nehm ich mein altes Color auch noch als "Zweitgerät" mit 


@ Alex (Sockeye) #h

Danke für die Karten ! Werd sie dann ausgiebig testen und hoffe, daß ich nicht -wg. Ungenauigkeit der Karten- an ´ner Insel hängenbleibe  ... zum Glück kenn ich das Gebiet ja schon "ein wenig" :q


*Jetzetle aber weiter an´s Packen ...|uhoh:|rolleyes*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> *Jetzetle aber weiter an´s Packen ...|uhoh:|rolleyes*



... geschrieben 3:07 Uhr! Du bist doch nimmer zu retten! |uhoh:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2009)

*AW: USA Florida 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Vielleicht darf ich dieses Jahr mal den Thread eröffnen...und mein Fischmäulchen :l ist nicht wieder schneller



Tja, jetzt hab ich soooooo lange gewartet und nix kam, somit liebe Boardies look here:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2428563#post2428563


----------

